# Goophone I9 - [Q] & [A] & Development area



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Mar 31, 2013)

Here is a link to: i9 Recovery

Sourced from bbs.ydss.cn where there is also a ROM update 0328 that includes root. I'll try upload it too if any one is interested..


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 31, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> Here is a link to: i9 Recovery
> 
> Sourced from bbs.ydss.cn where there is also a ROM update 0328 that includes root. I'll try upload it too if any one is interested..

Click to collapse



Yes upload it please so i can add it on this thread. Thanks


----------



## ojam29 (Apr 1, 2013)

*re*

I bought this phone but still waiting for delivery. When it deliver me Iwill write review and I found similar item Phone Pad 5.


----------



## bluesupra (Apr 2, 2013)

oh yess.. i just bought one and still waiting for delivery.. i was afraid there will be no developer for this phone ... but that is gone... but please can you do a review of this phone? how the battery life? thnk u


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 2, 2013)

bluesupra said:


> oh yess.. i just bought one and still waiting for delivery.. i was afraid there will be no developer for this phone ... but that is gone... but please can you do a review of this phone? how the battery life? thnk u

Click to collapse



The battery life last the usual time.
It all depends how many services you have connected.
So if you use the 3G network, Wifi and GPS all day, it will last 24h.
Otherwise, if you don't use them that much it can last 2 full days, maybe 2 days and a half.
The phone itself is good. Having a quad core phone with 1gb ram just for $199.99 is not for everyone.
The phone is very fast and the display has a nice quality (great resolution).

Some parts could be better, like the wifi and gps antenna. The wi-fi antenna doesn't have the range as it should be..but it is ok.

The phone definitely worth its price.

The factory only produced 200 for the first batch. And they are already almost sold. So if you could buy one you can consider yourself a lucky person. :laugh:


So it all depends how do you use the phone and how often.
The main battery draining responsible is the huge display it has.


----------



## simc1978 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Capacitative buttons?*

I was considering getting this phone but am curious to know if it has full home, back, menu buttons, it looks like it just has one.


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 3, 2013)

simc1978 said:


> I was considering getting this phone but am curious to know if it has full home, back, menu buttons, it looks like it just has one.

Click to collapse



I'm still waiting on my i9 to arrive but I have a ZP950+ that only has one hard button similar to i9. With the large display I find that the soft buttons don't take up much screen real estate and I rarely use the hard button.


----------



## Des242 (Apr 4, 2013)

Any updates about the phone?


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 10, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> Link to rooted rom I was going to post didn't work but it can be found on bbs.ydss.cn here: i9 rooted rom

Click to collapse



I'll make a ROM for it and i will release it soon!

Regards


----------



## ninettodavoli (Apr 10, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> I'll make a ROM for it and i will release it soon!
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



You are the best!!!

The Android version of this phone is really 4.2.2?


----------



## bluesupra (Apr 11, 2013)

can anyone show me how to flash the rom on i9 step by step? is there any tool requirement for that?  thnk u


----------



## mramonks (Apr 11, 2013)

Looking forward to my device arriving in the next week then I'll be following this thread very closely


----------



## kakus (Apr 11, 2013)

My arrives within 8 days ...
I look forward ...


----------



## simc1978 (Apr 13, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> I received my I9 a few days ago and it came installed with Android 4.2.2 but it was difficult to use with just the back button so I installed "I9-XUNI-0410v5ok" 4.2.1 version from http://bbs.ydss.cn. This has the virtual soft keys and is much nicer to use.
> 
> Everything is working great except for 3G data. Unfortunately I didn't check this on the original version and I've somehow deleted the backup I made. If anyone has a link to the 4.2.2 software I'd appreciate it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Great to hear from someone who has got one, can I ask how is the GPS reception and general WIFI/mobile signal strength?  The MTK6577 phones had problems is the 6589 any better?

Thanks

Si


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 13, 2013)

GPS is really quick once it's setup to use EPO and GPS-A. Just yesterday I was surprised that it locked onto 8 satellites in 11 seconds indoors. WIFI/mobile signal strength are same or better than other phones I have(or had). I've never had a 6577 phone so I can't compare.


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 14, 2013)

Did anyone buy their I9 from goophone.hk? If so could you please register on http://bbs.goophone.hk/ and register your phone on there and download the latest I9 4.2.2 software.

You may need to use Google translate but it's on this page: http://bbs.goophone.hk/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=6345&extra=page%3D1%26filter%3Dtypeid%26typeid%3D65%26typeid%3D65


----------



## ninettodavoli (Apr 15, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> Here is a link to: i9 Recovery
> 
> Sourced from bbs.ydss.cn where there is also a ROM update 0328 that includes root. I'll try upload it too if any one is interested..

Click to collapse



today I received my goophone i9 and I have a problem with the 3G connection, the access point APN is well configured, the phone is connected and the icon appears 3G and H, but does not download the data, the browser and Google Play are waiting to receive data that do not arrive
Can anyone help me?

WiFi is OK


The recovery has text in Chinese ... please help!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 15, 2013)

ninettodavoli said:


> today I received my goophone i9 and I have a problem with the 3G connection, the access point APN is well configured, the phone is connected and the icon appears 3G and H, but does not download the data, the browser and Google Play are waiting to receive data that do not arrive
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> WiFi is OK
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know of any non-chinese recovery for this phone as yet but it's not too difficult to use if you are familiar with CWM.

For radio take a look at this thread: ZP810 3G fix

But use this database: database

This fixed 3G for me.


----------



## goophonei9 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Virtual soft buttons*

I received my goophone i9 yesterday and everything seems great so far. I'm just looking for a step by step guide to install the virtual soft keys. This is my first android phone and didn't even realise they were missing untill a friend asked me about them


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## ojam29 (Apr 18, 2013)

Phone was delivered to me and I would like post some photo but I have little posts.If you have questions you may inquire me.


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 18, 2013)

goophonei9 said:


> I received my goophone i9 yesterday and everything seems great so far. I'm just looking for a step by step guide to install the virtual soft keys. This is my first android phone and didn't even realise they were missing untill a friend asked me about them

Click to collapse



I don't think anyone has posted a fix for virtual softkeys as yet. This requires framework changes.

There is a 4.2.1 LEWA rom available that has the virtual keys or you can use button saviour app


----------



## zelendel (Apr 19, 2013)

Guys do not post roms that do not follow the GPL. Means if you cant link to the kernel source code included in the rom then dont post the rom.


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 19, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance on this zelendel but this also apply to things like recovery?


----------



## zelendel (Apr 19, 2013)

Only if the recovery is licensed under the GPL. This depends on how the original developer licensed it. The kernel is under the GPL which means any roms posted must also post links to the kernel source.

Wayne Tech S-III


----------



## jmcnabb2 (Apr 19, 2013)

Where did you all buy your phone from?  Been looking at this phone but wondered which site was safest/reliable.


----------



## zedbest (Apr 19, 2013)

"I don't know of any non-chinese recovery for this phone as yet but it's not too difficult to use if you are familiar with CWM."

It's difficult enough, Johnny, since this recovery is not similar to CWM at all! 
Did you (or anyone else here) manage to understand the meaning of the options, line by line?
A blind-navigation in there is too dangerous, risking to make a "wipe data factory" while searching for the "Backup/Restore" menu!
Waiting for a "serious" recovery, is there any chinese friend around here willing to post an English translation of this recovery options?
It would be so (worldwide) appreciated !


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 19, 2013)

please post here an image of that chinese recovery and i will translate it!

Regards


----------



## zedbest (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you, Manuxo!
As soon as I get a camera, I'll post the picture of the first menu. I honestly don't need a full translation, but at least I'd like to be able to find the flash menu, the backup/recovery menu and the "wipe data factory" option.
Ciao!


----------



## z163324 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Goophone i9 does not hold AT&T signal*

Hi guys, I have my i9, and for the life of me, I cannot get it to hold signal on at&t.  It has it for a few mins, then drops connection.  Does anyone have a fix?


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 20, 2013)

z163324 said:


> Hi guys, I have my i9, and for the life of me, I cannot get it to hold signal on at&t.  It has it for a few mins, then drops connection.  Does anyone have a fix?

Click to collapse



Take a look at post #22 in this thread. It may help

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------




zedbest said:


> "I don't know of any non-chinese recovery for this phone as yet but it's not too difficult to use if you are familiar with CWM."
> 
> It's difficult enough, Johnny, since this recovery is not similar to CWM at all!
> Did you (or anyone else here) manage to understand the meaning of the options, line by line?
> ...

Click to collapse



CWM Main Menu

Reboot
Install zip from sdcard
Adb sideload
Wipe Data/factory reset
Wipe Cache
Backup & restore
Mounts & storage
Advanced
Power Off


----------



## zedbest (Apr 20, 2013)

Woooow!!!! Thank you so much, Johnny!
Now I can really start to enjoy this device! 
May I disturb you again, in case I'll feel uneasy with the sub-menus as well?


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 20, 2013)

Well I don't read chinese but I've found most of what I need by trial and error but a few hints:

Use the first item in install from zip.

The first 2 items in Backup and restore are guess what? backup and restore, but depending on how your sdcard is mapped you may need to use the items with 'sd' in them. Just try to find the same chinese characters as in the first 2 items with 'sd' as well.

The 2nd item in Advanced is clearly wipe Dalvik cache.

The 2nd last item in Mounts & storage is mount USB

The last item in all sub menus is go back


----------



## jmcnabb2 (Apr 20, 2013)

*This might help*

While I was just reading about needing translation for the Mandarin version of CWM I found a tutorial on flashing recovery for Chinese devices.  Scroll half way down the page for the picture of recovery.http://www.needrom.com/recovery-for-mobiles-chinese/#more-3380  I don't have the i9 yet but i'm assuming it looks like that.  hope that helps.


----------



## ojam29 (Apr 20, 2013)

I try rom from need rom but it didnt work.Than I try rom I9-update1.0-0328 and this rom dont have english keyboard and have many menu in chines language.

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------

Can someone post original rom from factory from your phone.


----------



## zedbest (Apr 20, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> Well I don't read chinese but I've found most of what I need by trial and error but a few hints:
> 
> Use the first item in install from zip.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks again, Johnny! You don't read chinese, but for sure you've been braver than me in testing this recovery! I successfully made a full backup immediately after your first hints, few hours ago. 
Meanwhile, I asked to the chinese guy who released this recovery on MobileUncle Forum if he can prepare and post an English-translated one for "Not Chinese Androidians". Let's wait...

@ ojam29: in the same forum several roms for our I9 are available already: I guess you can find the one with the language that fits for you; by the way, you can remove system chinese apps using "Titanium Backup" or a common root explorer.

For everybody who have problems with virtual buttons: my I9 came along with "Easy Touch", an interesting app which provides virtual buttons, fully customizable and well-integrated in the system; you can find it on Google Play (Android version and i-Phone version) for free; I removed it and later I re-installed it again from the market without any problem; you can also try "Button Savior", but I didn't test it on this device yet.


----------



## ojam29 (Apr 20, 2013)

The second rom from needrom is the same it dont have english keyboard and whe some one need virtual android key exist one rom on site http ://bbs.ydss.cn/thread-298229-1-1.html the haerdware key dont work


----------



## kakus (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello:

_Everything you need for this toy with all updates and software for flashing._

*Goophone I9 ROM*

```
https://mega.co.nz/#F!tNcVCIra!Y1-VZF88nEt8TE8wV3JUAA
```


----------



## ojam29 (Apr 20, 2013)

*cwm*

I found CWM menu instruction
1 - REBOOT
2 - INSTALL ZIP FROM SD CARD 
2.1 - /sdcard/
2.2 - /sdcard/update.zip
2.3 - ...
2.4 - /emmc/
2.5 - back
3 - ADB SIDELOAD
4 - WIPE DATA/FACTORY RESET
4.8 - wipe 
4.12 - back
5 - WIPE CACHE
5.8 - wipe
5.12 - back
6 - BACKUP & RESTORE
6.1 - Backup
6.2 - Restore
6.3 - ...
6.4 - ...
6.5 - ...
6.6 - ...
6.7 - ...SD...
6.8 - ...SD...
6.9 - ...SD...
6.10 - ...SD...
6.11 - back
7 - MOUNTS & STORAGE 
7.11 - ...
7.12 - back
8 - ADVANCED
8.1 - restart recovery
8.2 - clean Dalvik cache 
8.3 - ...
8.4 - ...
8.5 - ...
8.6 - ...
8.7 - SD...
8.8 - back
9 - POWER OFF


----------



## kosturica (Apr 21, 2013)

kakus said:


> Hello:
> 
> _Everything you need for this toy with all updates and software for flashing._
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you!
The cwm recovery in English?


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## ojam29 (Apr 21, 2013)

kosturica said:


> Thank you!
> The cwm recovery in English?

Click to collapse



CWM in chinese


----------



## gtasanandreas (Apr 21, 2013)

I had the same problem with my x10 here is how I solved it:
 www(dot)xperiax10root(dot)com/226-android-2-1-latest-generic-rom-for-xperia-x10(dot)html 

SHOULD HELP U TOO :thumbup:


----------



## kosturica (Apr 21, 2013)

ojam29 said:


> CWM in chinese

Click to collapse


 Thank you!


----------



## gtasanandreas (Apr 21, 2013)

I didnt mean to podt here,got mixed up in topis.sorry
Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## mramonks (Apr 21, 2013)

To the people that managed to get there hands on the goophone. Please could you let me know which sites you bought them from. I've been let down twice. Hoping 3rd time lucky!

Thanks in advance


----------



## ojam29 (Apr 21, 2013)

mramonks said:


> To the people that managed to get there hands on the goophone. Please could you let me know which sites you bought them from. I've been let down twice. Hoping 3rd time lucky!
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I bought this phone on site android-sale.


----------



## kosturica (Apr 21, 2013)

ojam29 said:


> I bought this phone on site android-sale.

Click to collapse



+1:good:
The phone did you get?


----------



## mramonks (Apr 21, 2013)

ojam29 said:


> I bought this phone on site android-sale.

Click to collapse



My order from that site got cancelled because they were out of stock. When did you receive yours?


----------



## ojam29 (Apr 21, 2013)

mramonks said:


> My order from that site got cancelled because they were out of stock. When did you receive yours?

Click to collapse



I HAD PRORDER FROM 18.3.13 and phone had been delivered last friday.I have tip fot you on site antelife.com have this phone in today special price 208$.
Linkhttp://www.antelife.com/catalog/product/view/id/3541/s/goophone-i9-mtk6589-quad-core-android4-2-5-7-inch-hd-ips-screen-gorilla-glass-ii-1g-8g-3g-gps-8-0mp-camera-smart-phone-white/category/3/#.UXPuMfGRyY4


----------



## mramonks (Apr 21, 2013)

ojam29 said:


> I HAD PRORDER FROM 18.3.13 and phone had been delivered last friday.I have tip fot you on site antelife.com have this phone in today special price 208$.
> Linkhttp://www.antelife.com/catalog/product/view/id/3541/s/goophone-i9-mtk6589-quad-core-android4-2-5-7-inch-hd-ips-screen-gorilla-glass-ii-1g-8g-3g-gps-8-0mp-camera-smart-phone-white/category/3/#.UXPuMfGRyY4

Click to collapse




I'll have a look. 

thanks

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------




ojam29 said:


> I HAD PRORDER FROM 18.3.13 and phone had been delivered last friday.I have tip fot you on site antelife.com have this phone in today special price 208$.
> Linkhttp://www.antelife.com/catalog/product/view/id/3541/s/goophone-i9-mtk6589-quad-core-android4-2-5-7-inch-hd-ips-screen-gorilla-glass-ii-1g-8g-3g-gps-8-0mp-camera-smart-phone-white/category/3/#.UXPuMfGRyY4

Click to collapse




Just out of interest what amount of duty did you have to pay?


----------



## ojam29 (Apr 21, 2013)

mramonks said:


> I'll have a look.
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In slovakia I paid 20% duty.


----------



## mramonks (Apr 21, 2013)

ojam29 said:


> In slovakia I paid 20% duty.

Click to collapse





Thanks, i think thats what it is in the UK. How do you pay it? Do they send you a letter? Never done it before


----------



## ojam29 (Apr 21, 2013)

mramonks said:


> Thanks, i think thats what it is in the UK. How do you pay it? Do they send you a letter? Never done it before

Click to collapse



I dont no what yo have to do in england and in my contry sent me letter and than i paid duty.


----------



## ojam29 (Apr 21, 2013)

Some links when people talk about this phone.You can use google translate.Nice reading.
http://www.androidiani.com/forum/mtk-based-smartphones/283746-goophone-i9.html
http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?34517-GOOPHONE-i9-(erste-Gehversuche-)
http://forum.china-iphone.ru/goophone-i9-t26665.html
http://bbs.ydss.cn/forum-Goophone_i9-1.html
http://bbs.goophone.hk/forum-76-1.html
http://androidforum.cz/goophone-i9-mtk6589-t40037.html
http://www.movilesdualsim.com/foro/threads/28864-Goophone-i9-MTK6589-Quad-Corei-13MP-c%C3%A1m?highlight=goophone
http://www.needrom.com/phone-roms/other-categories/goophone/


----------



## alda.v (Apr 21, 2013)

*ojam29*
Thanks for the links. Have you found a problem on the i9? I buy? H+ data work?


----------



## ojam29 (Apr 21, 2013)

No I didn't find any problem,it is the best phone from china which I had so far.
Photo of pack
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------

When you want I can send more photos tomorrow. Someone interested 

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------




alda.v said:


> *ojam29*
> Thanks for the links. Have you found a problem on the i9? I buy? H+ data work?

Click to collapse



Yes H+ work great.


----------



## zedbest (Apr 21, 2013)

I totally agree with Ojam (thanks for the links, by the way...): this phone has the best price/equipment-rate among all the others around. 
The hardware is good, the original rom is fast, without bugs and mounts the latest Android version already ... honestly I don't feel any urge to flash anything else but an English recovery... or... a CyanogenMod!


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 21, 2013)

I ordered mine on 24 March from Android Sale and it arrived 11th April by EMS after they said it shipped on 2nd April. I must admit I was quite concerned after reading some reviews of this company but they did deliver albeit somewhat slowly. I am very happy with the phone itself though and use it in preference to a zopo 950+ that I also have.


----------



## alda.v (Apr 21, 2013)

Where we discuss? Here and or androidiani? 
There Yet more information, but XDA more popular


----------



## zelendel (Apr 22, 2013)

alda.v said:


> Where we discuss? Here and or androidiani.com ?
> There Yet more information, but XDA more popular

Click to collapse




Your better off there as All device threads that dont follow GPL laws will soon be removed from XDA. This device being one of them


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## zedbest (Apr 22, 2013)

*person vitional*

What a bad news... 

"Androidiani" is an italian forum: in case I'll do my best to help you there with translations.


----------



## bluesupra (Apr 22, 2013)

yes.. my phone just arrived today.. very good phone for the price, only problem that the first time i turn on the power it 
doesnt boot.. just stuck at the goophone logo.. after a few attempt i change the battery ( i got 2 battery) and walah.. the phone boot up.. very nice screen..


----------



## mramonks (Apr 22, 2013)

Jealous 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ex2rock (Apr 22, 2013)

*How to boot flash mode?*

hi..

How to boot flash mode?


----------



## ojam29 (Apr 22, 2013)

ex2rock said:


> hi..
> 
> How to boot flash mode?

Click to collapse



 press and hold "Volume Up"and then press and hold "Power" after few seconds boot


----------



## Limma (Apr 22, 2013)

*Where to buy the Goophone?*

I would like to buy the Goophone I9, but I do not know exactly where to buy it...
I have found the best price at "fastcardtech"; has anyone had experience with this site?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## attanjr (Apr 23, 2013)

*fastcardtech*



Limma said:


> I would like to buy the Goophone I9, but I do not know exactly where to buy it...
> I have found the best price at "fastcardtech"; has anyone had experience with this site?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



I put in an order for the goophone i9 last april 16 with fastcardtech, used Western Union to sent money to them on the 17th and since then (its now april 23) my payment has yet to be confirmed and my phone has yet to be shipped.  all their online tech reply was it normally takes one (1) day to confirm payment with Western Union and yet they have NOT confirmed my payment and shipped the i9 yet.  I admit this is my first purchase with them and an international purchase for me, hence the jitters, but really now...so many days to confirm payment?!?!  This is what I have been through with fastcardtech at the present.  I still have an open mind that others might have a different experience with them.  Anyone else want to share their experience with this company?


----------



## bluesupra (Apr 23, 2013)

i  bought my phone from android-sale.com for $189 and  i paid it with paypal. it more secure.


----------



## Limma (Apr 23, 2013)

bluesupra said:


> i  bought my phone from android-sale.com for $189 and  i paid it with paypal. it more secure.

Click to collapse



Did you buy the Goophone I9?
I was in chat with Android-sale right now and they told me to buy the phone from DHGate (the price is 200.37$) and the more they told me that they have not Paypal, but I can pay with credit card...


----------



## alda.v (Apr 23, 2013)

Never Western Union, Paypal only. If a credit card, max. Europe, never China. The problem is not with the big retailers like Etotalk, Antelife, Pandawill, Spemall, Ibuygou, DX, Merimobiles, Focalprice. On AliExpress be Eternal Team with 41000 feedback


----------



## jmcnabb2 (Apr 23, 2013)

I just purchased the goophone i9 from fastcardtech.com as well with paypal.  I ordered mine over the weekend and yesterday they sent me an email saying it was sent out.  Scary thing was almost as soon as I got the email I got another saying customs denied the package due to problems with Apple and copyright problems.  They said they resent it by another carrier and haven't heard back so I hope all is going well.  

They had to use a different carrier which was slightly slower but they told me they gave me an extra gift for troubles.  As long as the phone works when I get it then they're an A+ in my books.


----------



## alda.v (Apr 23, 2013)

I do not believe what he says Fastcardtech. It's an excuse :laugh:


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 23, 2013)

Limma said:


> Did you buy the Goophone I9?
> I was in chat with Android-sale right now and they told me to buy the phone from DHGate (the price is 200.37$) and the more they told me that they have not Paypal, but I can pay with credit card...

Click to collapse



I also bought mine and received it from AndroidSale using PayPal. Maybe there has been too many disputes and PayPal has shafted them.


----------



## neruca (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello. I'm Spanish. Sorry for my English translated by google.

As someone asked about fascardtech, I tell the status of my order with them:

I bought mine on Sunday April 21 by paypal. They have not shipped it yet. I have now sent a message to ask them when they plan to send it because I do not trust much of them.


----------



## Limma (Apr 24, 2013)

After long and difficult search I bought it on AntElife.
I've paid € 184 including shipping DHL, a reasonable price.
Hoping not to run in the Italian customs ... :crying:


----------



## jmcnabb2 (Apr 24, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> I also bought mine and received it from AndroidSale using PayPal. Maybe there has been too many disputes and PayPal has shafted them.

Click to collapse



I was going to order from their site but when I couldn't find how to buy it directly from them with paypal then I ended up at fastcardtech.  I found out that if you hit the quick view on the picture of the phone that you want then it brings up a menu to purchase from them.  I assume you can use paypal that way since they claim to support it.  Chinapadmall.com had an aluminum phone box that the phone comes in that I thought was cool looking but from what I've seen more people seemed to trust fastcardtech so I went with them.


----------



## attanjr (Apr 24, 2013)

at http://www.fastcardtech.com/article.php?id=9

"We can accept PayPal , E-Check, Credit card, MoneyBookers, Bank T/T, Western Union & Money Gram as our main payment method.
Fastest processing method: Western Union & MoneyGram, pay today, and within 24hour your products are shipped out."

There were two (2) reasons why I chose Western Union:
1. it's mentioned in their site that the fastest processing method was Western Union or MoneyGram.
2. the online payment by credit card didn't show up in my payment options so I had to decide on Western Union or MoneyGram.

What I can understand is that they HAVEN"T verified yet my payment as of this writing, its now a week since I've sent them the payment.  Does it take that long to verify payment?  I've sent four (4) emails re: my payment details to their pay****@fastcardtech.com but still no verification!
@alda.v why shouldn't we use Western Union, please share info.


----------



## jmcnabb2 (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't understand why western union would be any faster than Paypal.  Its instantaneous.  Most of the things I've heard really just relate to Paypal and how the site is specific that things such as your information matching up on their site with Paypal's info.  They have a forum on their website as well.  Try creating a thread and see if a mod answers back to you.


----------



## neruca (Apr 24, 2013)

My new state in fastcardtech: Ready for shipment & Transfer to the shipment company (Total 3-6 business days Except for pre-order product).

Track number is not yet on singpost.com


----------



## attanjr (Apr 24, 2013)

neruca said:


> My new state in fastcardtech: Ready for shipment & Transfer to the shipment company (Total 3-6 business days Except for pre-order product).
> 
> Track number is not yet on singpost.com

Click to collapse



Same here, after a week of waiting for confirmation, my state in fastcardtech, ready for shipment & transfer to the shipment company...same too no tracking number as yet too.

relieved that my order is being processed...still would have appreciated their telling me what the delay was, as jmcnabb2 mentioned, payment is immediate.  guess we'll never know, fastcardtech ain't tellin'...


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## jmcnabb2 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm not even sure singpost.com has tracking.  Maybe it does but mine got switched to it after customs rejected the first order so I don't have a tracking either.  I don't expect the package to get here til the end of the week or beginning of next week at minimum but I'm impatient so I keep looking for it to come any day.


----------



## mramonks (Apr 24, 2013)

I've hopefully got a phone and not an empty box coming now, tracked by DHL. I used cect shop. Com  
Haven't got it in my hands yet so can't vouch for them just yet. They weren't particularly good at responding to emails. They didn't send a tracking number until a week later. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kosturica (Apr 24, 2013)

How the display shows fingerprints? How many hours the  time of display?


----------



## ojam29 (Apr 24, 2013)

kosturica said:


> How the display shows fingerprints? How many hours the  time of display?

Click to collapse



5 Point Multi-Touch Capacitive Screen.

Battery some photos


----------



## jmcnabb2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures.  I noticed you have two signal bars and what looks to be two battery meters in the status bar.  Do you have two sims inserted and are those battery meters come like that stock?


----------



## alda.v (Apr 24, 2013)

attanjr

Western Union, very bad and no money back guarantee. I once bought a tablet and a clerk sent nothing. PayPal has given a full refund. Western Union can be anything, the money end somewhere in Nigeria. You can then make the trip. :laugh:


*April 22, 2013 I bought the Antelife, paid paypal
April 23, 2013 order complete
April 24, 2013 picked up DHL
April 24, 2013 i9 flew from Honkong to Europ
April 25, 2013 Leipzig Germany
April 26, 2013 Goophone i9 is home (I'm testing) 

Antelife I can recommend. Invoice is automatically $ 40*e


----------



## ojam29 (Apr 24, 2013)

jmcnabb2 said:


> Thanks for the pictures.  I noticed you have two signal bars and what looks to be two battery meters in the status bar.  Do you have two sims inserted and are those battery meters come like that stock?

Click to collapse



Battery meter aplication  is from google play and I have two sim cards.


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 25, 2013)

Did anyone purchase the I9 from goophone.hk?


----------



## jmcnabb2 (Apr 25, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> Did anyone purchase the I9 from goophone.hk?

Click to collapse



Considering the whole site is illegible even with google translate I doubt anybody here has unless they can read Mandarin.


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 25, 2013)

jmcnabb2 said:


> Considering the whole site is illegible even with google translate I doubt anybody here has unless they can read Mandarin.

Click to collapse



Yes I'm hoping a friendly chinese who has purchased from there can help us out. If the phone was purchased from them it has a security code on the packaging to verify the phone is genuine. If it is registered on the site then the owner gets VIP status and access to the latest roms, the latest being 0422.


----------



## jmcnabb2 (Apr 25, 2013)

ah that's right.  I forgot all about the rom updates posted on their site.  Good thinking.  I've scouted some other sites hoping I could find some download links. Needrom.com is the only place I've found so far but their last rom is 4/12.

I would think bbs.ydss.cn would have posted the official rom links but I have a hard enough time translating the tranlated google translation......


----------



## ojam29 (Apr 25, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> Yes I'm hoping a friendly chinese who has purchased from there can help us out. If the phone was purchased from them it has a security code on the packaging to verify the phone is genuine. If it is registered on the site then the owner gets VIP status and access to the latest roms, the latest being 0422.

Click to collapse



Can you post latest rom and write what is new.I have rom 22.3.2013


----------



## attanjr (Apr 26, 2013)

@JohnnyInBriz what ROM version would you and everyone here suggest for everyday use?  criteria would be:
1. stable (or generally stable) for everyday use
2. best or good battery life
3. no SD Bug, i read on the chinese forum (with google translate) that there seems to a SD bug on the goophone i9 original ROM
4. rooted and chinese app removed (if possible)


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd recommend the rom I linked to above if you have a SD card. All the roms I've tried have been stable and battery life has been similar. The only SD bug to speak of is if you opt for the above rom, the internal memory is not formatted. Just format and the notification doesn't reappear. Use a rom manager to get rid of the chinese apps you don't want.


----------



## jmcnabb2 (Apr 26, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> I'd recommend the rom I linked to above if you have a SD card. All the roms I've tried have been stable and battery life has been similar. The only SD bug to speak of is if you opt for the above rom, the internal memory is not formatted. Just format and the notification doesn't reappear. Use a rom manager to get rid of the chinese apps you don't want.

Click to collapse



Where did you pull that rom from anyways?  Keep looking around for roms but only found the two on needrom and that's it.


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 26, 2013)

You need to use SP_Flash_Tool_V3.1304 to flash this rom. As far as I know there is no english recovery for this phone as yet.


----------



## attanjr (Apr 26, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> You need to use SP_Flash_Tool_V3.1304 to flash this rom. As far as I know there is no english recovery for this phone as yet.

Click to collapse



just clarifying, as opposed to just flashing a recovery.img (to get chinese CWM), I'll flash the entire 6GB_413 rom to the goophone i9 then right Sir JohnnyInBriz?

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------

http://bm-smartphone-reviews.blogspot.com/2012/05/mt6575-flashing-tutorial.html

here is a link i found helpful, a flashing tutorial, will try this when i get the i9, soon I hope.


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes flash the entire rom. It includes CWM (chinese) recovery.


----------



## BraskOviedo (Apr 26, 2013)

*Help flash ROM goophone i9*

I have received my Goophone i9 but erasing as root some of the chinese apps I have deleted the driver for the GPS. I need to know which of the Mega files I need to flash back my rom. I had the 4.2.2 android versión already rooted. Thank you in advance.


----------



## vuger22 (Apr 26, 2013)

hello. I hava i problem my goophone I9 have no phone storeg. When i install apps it gives me error. But in options - storage is saves 5.5 gb phone memory.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## BraskOviedo (Apr 26, 2013)

*Error in dropbox*



vuger22 said:


> hello. I hava i problem my goophone I9 have no phone storeg. When i install apps it gives me error. But in options - storage is saves 5.5 gb phone memory.

Click to collapse



I get the same error in my i9 for dropbox.


----------



## vuger22 (Apr 26, 2013)

can anyone post a tutorial how to fix this memory problem?


----------



## bighoppins (Apr 26, 2013)

*camera question*

Does any one have pictures from the camera? To see how good it is? Is it 8 mega pixels? Is it clear? 

Is the screen really ips? Good colors?

Thanks. This phone looks great I will be ordering one within a few days.


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 26, 2013)

vuger22 said:


> hello. I hava i problem my goophone I9 have no phone storeg. When i install apps it gives me error. But in options - storage is saves 5.5 gb phone memory.

Click to collapse



If you have a SD card then you can get ~6GB for apps by installing the rom posted earlier. The trade off is that internal storage is reduced to almost nothing.


----------



## attanjr (Apr 27, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> If you have a SD card then you can get ~6GB for apps by installing the rom posted earlier. The trade off is that internal storage is reduced to almost nothing.

Click to collapse



would this mean, if for example i have a 32 gb SD card, only 6GB will be available for apps and the rest unusable?

if that's the case, i wouldn't need to invest in anything larger than an 8GB class 10 sd card, isn't that so?


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 27, 2013)

The 6GB for apps is from the internal 8GB memory. The reason I suggested a SD card is that would be needed for photos, music etc and can be up to 64GB


----------



## attanjr (Apr 27, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> The 6GB for apps is from the internal 8GB memory. The reason I suggested a SD card is that would be needed for photos, music etc and can be up to 64GB

Click to collapse



great then! i understood differently and thought you'd need only be left with one memory option.  thanks for the great piece of information!


----------



## vuger22 (Apr 27, 2013)

where to find a vcom drivers for this phone?


----------



## zedbest (Apr 27, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> The 6GB for apps is from the internal 8GB memory. The reason I suggested a SD card is that would be needed for photos, music etc and can be up to 64GB

Click to collapse



My Goophone preset has memories inverted: SD card for internal, internal seen as external SD. With the 6GB rom that I installed already, this means that, when I connect I9 to the computer, I can store files (videos, music) in what remains from the original SD capacity less the data apps folders; I can still store small files in the second drive (32 MB) like photos or documents; 32 MB is what remains from the original 8GB less 669 MB for the rom, less 6.32 GB of the new partition.


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 27, 2013)

Try Settings -Storage - Camera and Recorder Default Memory. Change it to SD card


----------



## zedbest (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Johnny... I tried already but it doesn't change. I think it's an option just for chosing in which memory I want to install the next apps from now on.
Anyway my inverted memory it's not a problem at all: the important thing is that now, with this new 6GB rom, I can install much more "heavy" applications without reaching full memory like before, regardless the internal/external inversion! :laugh:
Ciao!


----------



## BraskOviedo (Apr 28, 2013)

Id like to offer my help to test any rom that is being developed for the device and I can give a clear advice on what things can be safely removed. I would also like to ask for clearer instructions for flashing and clearer descriptions of the roms uploaded untill today. Thank you xda`s


----------



## kosturica (Apr 28, 2013)

*no simcard*

HELP!!!
I need to refresh ROM in my Goophone i9

Do you have any backup (official) of your ROM, please?

My ROM doesnt work...
I did try modified recovery (TWRP) and, it doesn't see the sim card!!!:crying: I reflashed cwm recovery, and rom, but same the problem.


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 28, 2013)

No problems here with SIMs. I forgot to mention wiping data, cache, dalvic cache and formatting system before flashing. Always a good idea when flashing a new rom.


----------



## kaobiore (Apr 28, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> Yes I'm hoping a friendly chinese who has purchased from there can help us out. If the phone was purchased from them it has a security code on the packaging to verify the phone is genuine. If it is registered on the site then the owner gets VIP status and access to the latest roms, the latest being 0422.

Click to collapse



I have VIP access - it took me around a hour to register ... but yeah ... currently downloading 0422 
(BTW ... had a sticker on my packaging with needed codes. Didn't buy directly from goophone.)

Will mirror it and share the link!


----------



## alda.v (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, yes, I'm sending thank you and please share your 0422


----------



## zedbest (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks, kaobiore. :good:


----------



## mramonks (Apr 29, 2013)

*Turning on soft keys*

I cant use the device without the soft keys. It drives me mad. I found that in the latest 422 update all you have to do is download a root explorer. I use es file explorer and go all the way back to root then system>build.prop open it and towards the bottom there is a line that says ro.show.navigationbar=no, change the no to a yes.

 Save the file and reboot the phone. I would make a backup just in case but worked for me.Also the button still does everything it normally does.


----------



## kaobiore (Apr 29, 2013)

mramonks said:


> I cant use the device without the soft keys. It drives me mad. I found that in the latest 422 update all you have to do is download a root explorer. I use es file explorer and go all the way back to root then system.build.prop open it and towards the bottom there is a line that says ro.show.navigationbar=no, change the no to a yes.

Click to collapse



Excellent find! :good:
Works great.


----------



## zedbest (Apr 29, 2013)

This softkeys-trick works on the 6GB rom as well; just tested, then removed: I prefer "EasyTouch" (pre-installed on my I9, but downloadable) or "GMD Gesture Control", not permanent on the display.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## mramonks (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm still having an issue with not getting a data signal. I wonder is anyone having the same issues? It's making the phone useless to me outside of my home. I've tried to different roms and I have 2 i9's so they can't both be broken? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## attanjr (Apr 30, 2013)

any possibility of mirroring this link (422 rom) elsewhere from Mega?  I keep getting errors while downloading the ROM, even at home and at work, i can't download them completely.  they always stop at midpoint!


----------



## zedbest (Apr 30, 2013)

@ mramonks: I guess you flagged "data connection" to your SIM in "SIM Management" settings already, isn't it? If yes, try the 3G fix procedure posted by JohnnyInBriz at page 3: a guy from the italian forum where I opened the I9 topic reported the same problem of yours and did the fix successfully, in few minutes, following Johnny's tip.


----------



## kosturica (Apr 30, 2013)

zedbest said:


> @ mramonks: I guess you flagged "data connection" to your SIM in "SIM Management" settings already, isn't it? If yes, try the 3G fix procedure posted by JohnnyInBriz at page 3: a guy from the italian forum where I opened the I9 topic reported the same problem of yours and did the fix successfully, in few minutes, following Johnny's tip.

Click to collapse



I was the guy  from the italian forum (atesszan)!
I can not flashing with latest SP flast tools v3.1304.0.119. Driver is ok (?)
The following error message:http://kepfeltoltes.hu/130429/goophone_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg[
Zedbest! Please help me!


----------



## mramonks (Apr 30, 2013)

kosturica said:


> I was the guy  from the italian forum (atesszan)!
> I can not flashing with latest SP flast tools v3.1304.0.119. Driver is ok (?)
> The following error message:http://kepfeltoltes.hu/130429/goophone_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg[
> Zedbest! Please help me!

Click to collapse




I got that message with all previous versions. Weird? The 3g fix you mention gives me some errors,  I think it's because I have windows 8. What os did you use it on? 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kosturica (Apr 30, 2013)

mramonks said:


> I got that message with all previous versions. Weird? The 3g fix you mention gives me some errors,  I think it's because I have windows 8. What os did you use it on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I did use win7 64 bit version .

---------- Post added at 08:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------




mramonks said:


> I cant use the device without the soft keys. It drives me mad. I found that in the latest 422 update all you have to do is download a root explorer. I use es file explorer and go all the way back to root then system>build.prop open it and towards the bottom there is a line that says ro.show.navigationbar=no, change the no to a yes.
> 
> Save the file and reboot the phone. I would make a backup just in case but worked for me.Also the button still does everything it normally does.

Click to collapse



Thanks! Works fine!:good:


----------



## mramonks (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm going try a few different computers I can get hold of to see if it works on them. Dam windows 8

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 30, 2013)

mramonks said:


> I'm going try a few different computers I can get hold of to see if it works on them. Dam windows 8
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You can use Windows 8 but you need to disable driver signature checking. Just google for details


----------



## kosturica (Apr 30, 2013)

*Rom flashing*

If the drvirers are good on picture: http://kepfeltoltes.hu/130430/driver_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg  ,
then why are receiving this message: http://kepfeltoltes.hu/130429/goophone_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
:crying:


----------



## kaobiore (Apr 30, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> I don't know of any non-chinese recovery for this phone as yet but it's not too difficult to use if you are familiar with CWM.
> 
> For radio take a look at this thread: ZP810 3G fix
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi!

I wonder what kind of issues with 3G you had?

My phone does not switch correctly (or fast) between 2G and 3G networks. Sometimes it never connects to 3G. And it seems that no data can be pulled when the signal (three bars or less) is weak.

Did you had the same issues? And did that "3G fix" work for you?

Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Apr 30, 2013)

Originally I couldn't get a 3G data connection at all. Now it can get 3G most of the time but sometimes dropping back to 2G


----------



## BraskOviedo (Apr 30, 2013)

Where did you find the clear instructions on how to flash and wipe everything you say and so on? I´m a Little confused and I´d love to start cooking a rom for everyone soon. Anyone with something started or related? Please PM me or mail me @ [email protected] looking forward for some help thank you.

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------

I have created a new post to focus exclusively on a ROM development section for the goophone i9

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40889294#post40889294

Thanks, kaobiore.

Thank you all.


----------



## mramonks (Apr 30, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> You can use Windows 8 but you need to disable driver signature checking. Just google for details

Click to collapse



Still no luck! Just tried to install the program running vista. Same error "class not registered" . I did dome Googling and it looks like it might be a problem with the program trying to use another programs memory which gives the error. Im searching high and low for an newer version


----------



## kaobiore (May 1, 2013)

mramonks said:


> Still no luck! Just tried to install the program running vista. Same error "class not registered" . I did dome Googling and it looks like it might be a problem with the program trying to use another programs memory which gives the error. Im searching high and low for an newer version

Click to collapse



Have you tried to run the flashing-tool "as administrator"?


----------



## attanjr (May 1, 2013)

Re: Fastcardtech

I received my goophone i9 yesterday via DHL.  I paid an additional USD 38 for custom duties.  Dunno if the customs inspector saw the paper works from China to HK but is was declared as a cellphone valued at USD 60.00 and from HK to Phil it was declared as "batteries" for a cellphone.  But I ended paying duties totalling about USD 38.00.  I read a lot of lucky buyers from my country who chose EMS (free shipping) which will take maybe twice or thrice as long to deliver (mine totaled almost three (3) weeks to reach me) but when they get to the local mail they sometimes dont pay taxes.

Buyers beware, on the order page of Fatscardtech it says if you "order now" you get two batteries and one leather case, i received the leather case but only one (1) battery, i contacted their service team and i was given the reply that only one battery was included (and not two) in the package, i attached a screen grab of the goophone order page to them circling the two batteries clause.  http://www.fastcardtech.com/Goophone-i9  oh and the manual was missing too!  am still emailing them, AGAIN, but most likely i won;t get the extra battery.  please beware.

On a different note, am liking the goophone, have yet to buy an sd card and install it with apps.  but its faster than my samsung note 1! its screen is a little pale lacking contrast but its way more sensitive than my note 1 multitouch!


----------



## mramonks (May 1, 2013)

kaobiore said:


> Have you tried to run the flashing-tool "as administrator"?

Click to collapse



It's one problem after another. I finally got the program to load. I had to install PMIB and visa32 drivers????  Now I'm having issues with the MT68xx drivers. Even though they have been fine all along. 

I won't let it beat me lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mramonks (May 1, 2013)

Just had a thought. I hope it wasn't naive of me to think it would work in the UK on Vodafone. I just assumed it would. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kosturica (May 1, 2013)

kosturica said:


> HELP!!!
> I need to refresh ROM in my Goophone i9
> 
> Do you have any backup (official) of your ROM, please?
> ...

Click to collapse



Problem solved!:good:


----------



## kosturica (May 2, 2013)

Does anyone have cwm recovery in english?


----------



## mramonks (May 2, 2013)

kosturica said:


> Does anyone have cwm recovery in english?

Click to collapse



I've searched around for one and tried to build my own,  but no luck. I know it's a pain but after a while I know way around the recovery 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## mukyo (May 2, 2013)

anyone had anyluck with Changing LCD Density, it seriously bricked my phone. lucky managed to reflash.
i tried adding to build.prop value 160.

if any idea please let me know, i dont like this resolution.
or if any idea if tablet ui can come out?

thx


----------



## BraskOviedo (May 3, 2013)

I have found no issues on 3G appart from the APN being badly configured. Try to google search APN for your mobile company and country and post back if solved, thank you for your help.




mramonks said:


> Seeing as I have 2.  I've put one on eBay http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=271200081369&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=57698208620
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4
> ...

Click to collapse



I would like to help and will help just as soon as I've sorted my 3g issues 



Sent from my Nexus 4[/QUOTE]

---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------

Update: i have bought a 32 gb sd for the phone. Working perfectly, Im starting to have trouble on the latest versión 4.2.2, screen not lighting back again and weak 3G signal inside buldings. Same issues out there?

---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------

Update: i have bought a 32 gb sd for the phone. Working perfectly, Im starting to have trouble on the latest versión 4.2.2, screen not lighting back again and weak 3G signal inside buldings. Same issues out there?


----------



## kaobiore (May 3, 2013)

kaobiore said:


> Hi!
> 
> I wonder what kind of issues with 3G you had?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A follow-up regarding the 3G-issues I had:

I did now the procedure/fix mentioned here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40331329&postcount=22

Now. My phone switches much faster from 3G to 2G. So it doesn't happen anymore that the phone is assigned to 3G but can't pull data (instead it switches to 2G). Switching back from 2G to 3G still does take some time but it's working. 

All in all mentioned 3G-fix is not worth to try (at your own risk) ...


----------



## BraskOviedo (May 3, 2013)

Lost the on screen app that has many functions. I was deleting as root and blowed it away. Can someone upload the APK for me please? Thank you.


----------



## mramonks (May 3, 2013)

BraskOviedo said:


> Lost the on screen app that has many functions. I was deleting as root and blowed it away. Can someone upload the APK for me please? Thank you.

Click to collapse



http://db.tt/wLiAwvH5 AAAbuttonsavior.apk

Sent from my Goophone i9 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (May 4, 2013)

I changed mine as low as 240 but that made everything too small so I've settled on 280. Default is 320


----------



## zedbest (May 4, 2013)

BraskOviedo said:


> Lost the on screen app that has many functions. I was deleting as root and blowed it away. Can someone upload the APK for me please? Thank you.

Click to collapse



You can find it on Google Play for free: EasyTouch, available with Android theme or i-Phone theme.


----------



## BraskOviedo (May 4, 2013)

Good morning, thank you! Got the program works a little slow, I think I got the iphone style one...

Anyone else interested in developing a rom for our devices? Any kind of help is welcome.


----------



## mukyo (May 4, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> I changed mine as low as 240 but that made everything too small so I've settled on 280. Default is 320

Click to collapse



i tried all the rom.
So far only LEWA which is able to give a phablet UI. Thats because it start with such UI anyway.
Problem noticed that LEWA use white on white text, so when you pull a widget you cant see a thing until highlighted.
any idea to resolve this?

The rest of the ROM either too buggy or just stick on phone ui.
Still looking for tablet UI though.


----------



## ColonelZap (May 4, 2013)

I just received the goophone 






Does anybody know if the phone is identical to this one?


http://forum.china-iphone.ru/phone-pad5-quad-core-5-7-t26806.html


----------



## mukyo (May 5, 2013)

so far all the ROM i have been using is all rooted. but good to know.
I just finished making a stable backup CWM, running at 200dpi with nicely text resized.


----------



## kosturica (May 5, 2013)

mukyo said:


> so far all the ROM i have been using is all rooted. but good to know.
> I just finished making a stable backup CWM, running at 200dpi with nicely text resized.

Click to collapse



I wait it!:good:


----------



## ColonelZap (May 5, 2013)

kosturica said:


> New rotting method for MTK 6589:
> http://droidchina.com/forum/Thread-Auto-Root-MTK6589

Click to collapse



Not "really" new 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2247537

video recording test:


----------



## jmcnabb2 (May 6, 2013)

Got my goophone in the mail today.  I had some problems getting it powered up when I first opened it.  Pulled the battery a couple of times and ended rubbing my hand over the battery contacts and it finally came on.  Only real complaint I have from messing with the phone is that the base case feels flimsy.  

I feel like I'm gonna end up breaking it eventually from opening/changing batteries.  Had to fix the buttons on the base case to get the volume buttons working.  They weren't aligned properly.

Other than that this is a real smooth phone.  Now I just gotta sit here and read up on flashing the 6gb rom.


----------



## jmcnabb2 (May 7, 2013)

I need a little bit of affirmation before I continue.  Trying to flash CWM but I want to make sure I'm doing this exactly right.  If i'm following the guide on the zopo810 forum do I follow the first set of procedures that flashes everything or should I just flash the one for CWM and then flash the rom through cwm?

This weird flashing process has me nervous. I've done adb flashing processes before on my older phones but never something that requires pulling and insert batteries as part of the process.


----------



## mukyo (May 7, 2013)

jmcnabb2 said:


> I need a little bit of affirmation before I continue.  Trying to flash CWM but I want to make sure I'm doing this exactly right.  If i'm following the guide on the zopo810 forum do I follow the first set of procedures that flashes everything or should I just flash the one for CWM and then flash the rom through cwm?
> 
> This weird flashing process has me nervous. I've done adb flashing processes before on my older phones but never something that requires pulling and insert batteries as part of the process.

Click to collapse



which rom are you talking about?
lets talk about rom from mega.
you know the different right?

i have tried all rom there. all is ok. with minor bug.
but i would give a thumb to either 0422 or lewa's.

0422 please use spflash. use the one from mega also.
older version will fail, soc not supported.
turn off phone, unplugged usb. 
start spflash, load scatter from the rom folder you wanted
hold vol down, plug usb
device detected popup
install usb driver for mtk preloader, also from mega
then flash will start, ended with green circle popup on pc

lewa please use cwm install update from sdcard.
menu2 -> menu1 -> locate the rom feom sdcard
wait
last menu, to go back to 1st screen
wipe data menu4?
wipe cache menu5?
wipe dalvik 2ndToLast menu -> pick the one with dalvik
return to 1st screen pick menu1 to reboot

if fail flash again spflash
i think it is pretty much unbrickable

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you


----------



## jmcnabb2 (May 7, 2013)

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





mukyo said:


> which rom are you talking about?
> lets talk about rom from mega.
> you know the different right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Something isn't working when I try it.  Turn the phone off.  Loaded the scatter file and hit download.  Connected the usb while holding down and just brings me into "factory mode" and doesn't do anything.  Problem is the diriver for the preloader doesn't install correctly when I insert my phone.  Just says driver not installed.

Do i need usb debugging on or off?

EDIT:  Got CWM flashed.  Going to flash a rom here soon once I get the current backed up.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## attanjr (May 7, 2013)

*drivers*

try http://www.moborobo.com/ this program, have read tutorials and some have used this software to install the proper drivers.  hope it helps.




jmcnabb2 said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mukyo (May 7, 2013)

you holding volume down?
thats pretty much what i do.
i am on win7 64.

of course with all the windows installation procedure thingy.
you need to point to the driver installation path manually.
point to correct os version.

note mtk preloader is not adb drivers or any other generic ones.
this one doesnt come from pdanet or whatsoever 


-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you


----------



## jmcnabb2 (May 7, 2013)

The first thing I had wrong was usb debugging was disabled on my phone since I was also looking at the zopo forum for flashing and that was like the first thing it said to do so I re-enabled it and it flashed CWM fine.  

Then after that I just wasn't holding the volume down.  I got it all flashed though.  Far less painless that I thought it would be/should have been.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## mramonks (May 7, 2013)

I'm still struggling with my data signal. Is anybody else on vodafone??


----------



## jmcnabb2 (May 7, 2013)

I just noticed when the charger is plugged in that the touch screen goes crazy.  touching the screen is inaccurate and you can't do anything real precise until you unplug it.  This is on the 4-22 build.  Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## kosturica (May 8, 2013)

jmcnabb2 said:


> I just noticed when the charger is plugged in that the touch screen goes crazy.  touching the screen is inaccurate and you can't do anything real precise until you unplug it.  This is on the 4-22 build.  Anybody else having this problem?

Click to collapse



My device works normally, when the charger is plugged in! (4-22 build)


----------



## kosturica (May 8, 2013)

mukyo said:


> so far all the ROM i have been using is all rooted. but good to know.
> I just finished making a stable backup CWM, running at 200dpi with nicely text resized.

Click to collapse



We waiting for a new cwm recovery!


----------



## db6510 (May 9, 2013)

*Issues With Phone*

Why do you guys want to change the rom for? Also didn't you guys get a rooted phone when you received it? I received mines like in the middle of last month (it came rooted when I bought it) and I am having issues using it as a phone. I'm having trouble sending text messages and calling. With the texts I have like a 60% success in sending. Calls on the other hand almost never work. I do receive calls but I can't make calls and if it does call, usually the person on the other side can't hear me. Anyone else have issues similar to mines?


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (May 9, 2013)

db6510 said:


> Why do you guys want to change the rom for? Also didn't you guys get a rooted phone when you received it? I received mines like in the middle of last month (it came rooted when I bought it) and I am having issues using it as a phone. I'm having trouble sending text messages and calling. With the texts I have like a 60% success in sending. Calls on the other hand almost never work. I do receive calls but I can't make calls and if it does call, usually the person on the other side can't hear me. Anyone else have issues similar to mines?

Click to collapse



Maybe a new rom will fix your phone? Or maybe you got a brick. I've not heard of this problem before.


----------



## BraskOviedo (May 9, 2013)

*Working strange on Vodafone Spain*

The first problem I had with Vodafone Spain was the APN not configured OK by default. The next errors im getting with Vodadone Spain is low signal inside buildings. Any ideas for this problem? Everything works perfectly except GPS takes time to get signal and inside buildings low signal...

Got the phone restored with the same ROM it has by default which is 4.2.2. What version of android do you have on your goophone i9?

Anyone else helping to develop a bug free universal rom for everyone?


----------



## FaqihCici (May 10, 2013)

reporting in.. new user of goophone.. hehe.. so far i have no problem with my goophone.. imported from china.. pre rooted.. huhu


----------



## steelguitarist (May 10, 2013)

*Soft keys*



goophonei9 said:


> I received my goophone i9 yesterday and everything seems great so far. I'm just looking for a step by step guide to install the virtual soft keys. This is my first android phone and didn't even realise they were missing untill a friend asked me about them

Click to collapse



How do you install the soft keys?

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------




mramonks said:


> To the people that managed to get there hands on the goophone. Please could you let me know which sites you bought them from. I've been let down twice. Hoping 3rd time lucky!
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I bought my i9 from fastcardtech.com

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




Limma said:


> I would like to buy the Goophone I9, but I do not know exactly where to buy it...
> I have found the best price at "fastcardtech"; has anyone had experience with this site?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



I bought mine from fastcardtech and had it delivered in 4 weeks by ordinary airmail free. It works so great that my wife wants one to do her stock trading. I havent found out how to shutdown the open apps yet.

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------




mramonks said:


> I cant use the device without the soft keys. It drives me mad. I found that in the latest 422 update all you have to do is download a root explorer. I use es file explorer and go all the way back to root then system>build.prop open it and towards the bottom there is a line that says ro.show.navigationbar=no, change the no to a yes.
> 
> Save the file and reboot the phone. I would make a backup just in case but worked for me.Also the button still does everything it normally does.

Click to collapse



How do you shut down apps without the soft keys?


----------



## alda.v (May 10, 2013)

you can buy an external charger for a second battery? I did not find.


----------



## jibuti (May 10, 2013)

steelguitarist said:


> How do you install the soft keys?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did install Nova launcher prime and fixed it thru gesture settings...answer to " How do you shut down apps without the soft keys?"


----------



## attanjr (May 11, 2013)

i tried to enable my soft keys via the build.prop edit, unfortunately i always got an 'error just occurred' and couldn't save my edited build.prop.  i copied the build.prop file and edited it in my sd card.  i then deleted my original build.prop and pasted my edited build.prop.  i rebooted my phone and cant get pass the chinese characters after the goophone splash screen.  will try 422 rom tomorrow to unbrick my phone.


----------



## FaqihCici (May 11, 2013)

attanjr said:


> i tried to enable my soft keys via the build.prop edit, unfortunately i always got an 'error just occurred' and couldn't save my edited build.prop.  i copied the build.prop file and edited it in my sd card.  i then deleted my original build.prop and pasted my edited build.prop.  i rebooted my phone and cant get pass the chinese characters after the goophone splash screen.  will try 422 rom tomorrow to unbrick my phone.

Click to collapse



it's easy

use RE (chinese ) or delete RE chinese and install RE english

then hit R/W at top of RE

long press build.prop in /system and hit edit

scroll down and

search line ro.show.navigationbar=no 

change it to ro.show.navigationbar=yes

save and exit 

restart/reboot (sometimes must pull out the battery)..


----------



## attanjr (May 11, 2013)

FaqihCici said:


> it's easy
> 
> use RE (chinese ) or delete RE chinese and install RE english
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wish i had ask you first!  thanks for the info!


----------



## FaqihCici (May 11, 2013)

does anyone facing camera problem?... my rear camera is not working..  i test it in test mode ( vol down + power ) and it says acdkiIFInit fail.. ( Problem solve )

new problem... why i cant uninstall system app using TB/System app remover


----------



## mramonks (May 11, 2013)

FaqihCici said:


> does anyone facing camera problem?... my rear camera is not working..  i test it in test mode ( vol down + power ) and it says acdkiIFInit fail.. ( Problem solve )
> 
> new problem... why i cant uninstall system app using TB/System app remover

Click to collapse



Sometimes root doesn't work properly because the system is not automatically mounted. It's Read only by default. Just look into mounting it. Since apps on the market can sort it. 

This also courses the problem above with the soft keys problem. I remember in es explorer there is a option to mount the different bits to read write

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## attanjr (May 11, 2013)

mukyo said:


> which rom are you talking about?
> lets talk about rom from mega.
> you know the different right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry still trying to unbrick my i9, phone isn't detected after i press F9/download in flash tool,  i can't enable usb debugging on my phone since its bricked, so am guessing driver issues?  where is the "usb driver from mtk preloader from mega" supposedly at?  can't seem to find the page where its on even if i've backread many times already?


----------



## FaqihCici (May 11, 2013)

thanks for quick reply..about rear camera.. i manage to solve it for around 3 - 4 hours.. then it not working again.. so.. i tried it again.. same goes for second time..

only detect front camera..stock camera app also gone.. does anyone got this problem?.. it says the driver are faulty if i install another camera apps..

EDIT: i need to restart goophone using adb shell.. then it back to ok..then the problem occurred again..


----------



## skymario (May 12, 2013)

alda.v said:


> you can buy an external charger for a second battery? I did not find.

Click to collapse



http://s.taobao.com/search?q=%CD%F2...iwaigou&pid=mm_14507416_2297358_8935934&unid=

http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.O7G67o&id=10970775064

Those are the thing u need.

In chinese call 万能充，maybe call universal charger.


----------



## mukyo (May 12, 2013)

attanjr said:


> sorry still trying to unbrick my i9, phone isn't detected after i press F9/download in flash tool,  i can't enable usb debugging on my phone since its bricked, so am guessing driver issues?  where is the "usb driver from mtk preloader from mega" supposedly at?  can't seem to find the page where its on even if i've backread many times already?

Click to collapse



Sorry i check again yes its not in mega.
https://mega.co.nz/#F!tNcVCIra!Y1-VZF88nEt8TE8wV3JUAA
which puzzles me where did i get this the first place. lol

anyway attached the driver below.
try it.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## attanjr (May 12, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> I changed mine as low as 240 but that made everything too small so I've settled on 280. Default is 320

Click to collapse



would this be possible, to just edit the build.prop directly to change density of screen? without nned for use of lcd density apk?


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (May 12, 2013)

attanjr said:


> would this be possible, to just edit the build.prop directly to change density of screen? without nned for use of lcd density apk?

Click to collapse



Yes, that's what I did using BuildProp editor


----------



## attanjr (May 12, 2013)

mukyo said:


> Sorry i check again yes its not in mega.
> https://mega.co.nz/#F!tNcVCIra!Y1-VZF88nEt8TE8wV3JUAA
> which puzzles me where did i get this the first place. lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks!  i unbricked my i9, am on 422 rom right now, i was desperate and just googled the usb drivers.  but i found that i didn't need them?  i had win7 just do a recognition of the device, it installed drivers on its own and was up and running!  yesterday evening i was at home running on a xinxp machine and maybe that's why i was unable to update to 422 rom (re: usb drivers problem).  I followed this tutorial and that did it, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587  some said to press the volume down button while plugging in the usb cable, that was the confusing part, flash tool wouldn't recognize my phone!


----------



## mukyo (May 12, 2013)

anyone knows how to screenshot in phone using button combo?
422 rom dont seems to have this. 
or anyone can recall which rom has?


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (May 12, 2013)

mukyo said:


> anyone knows how to screenshot in phone using button combo?
> 422 rom dont seems to have this.
> or anyone can recall which rom has?

Click to collapse



Press Power & Vol Down at same time


----------



## mukyo (May 12, 2013)

nope. doesnt work in rom 422.
which rom are you in?

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (May 12, 2013)

mukyo said:


> nope. doesnt work in rom 422.
> which rom are you in?
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



goophone-i9-0422-f but with 6G mod

ro.build.display.id=i9_v89_yp1hd_true_20130413


----------



## FaqihCici (May 12, 2013)

mukyo said:


> nope. doesnt work in rom 422.
> which rom are you in?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (May 12, 2013)

*0422 version with 6GB Data space & CMW 6.0.3.0 (in English)*

First of all a very big thanks to *yuweng *for porting CWM 6.0.3.0 to the Goophone I9. He has posted some tools for porting CWMR/ TWRP Recovery for MT657x. Unfortunately the Goophone I9 is a bit more stubborn than most MT6589 phones but yuweng was kind enough to persist and come up with a working recovery for us.

Many thanks also to these MTK Developers

This rom is based on the 0422 version kindly posted by *kaobiore*. It has been modified to support 6GB data space thanks to *Chen Chen* from bbs.ydss.cn. It also uses a 7MB partition for recovery which is needed for the larger size of the recovery but this also means it will be ready for TWRP when it becomes available.

*How to Flash:*

Download the rom (link below) and extract the folder to a suitable location on your hard disk
Start SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1304.0.119 and select 'File - Open Scatter-loading File'
Navigate to the rom folder and select 'MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc-7MRec.txt'
Remove & replace the battery in your phone (do not switch it on).
Press 'Firmware->Upgrade' on  Flash Tool
Connect the USB cable and flash process should start (if not check that the correct driver is installed).
Once complete, remove the USB cable and battery. Replace the battery and cover and you should be good to go.

Download Link


----------



## zedbest (May 12, 2013)

Good news Johnny, thanks!
Before flashing again, I just have a question: does the "Firmware Upgrade" option in FlashTool upgrade the recovery only, without cancelling any data/customization? Or I'll have a full wipe of the device the way it happens using "Download" button in FlashTool?


----------



## kosturica (May 12, 2013)

FaqihCici said:


> mukyo said:
> 
> 
> > nope. doesnt work in rom 422.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## kosturica (May 12, 2013)

I have a question: This TWRP recovery  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41310978&postcount=204 work on my Goophone i9? Can I flash with mobile uncle tools?


----------



## BraskOviedo (May 12, 2013)

*Android 4.2.2*



JohnnyInBriz said:


> First of all a very big thanks to *yuweng *for porting CWM 6.0.3.0 to the Goophone I9. He has posted some tools for porting CWMR/ TWRP Recovery for MT657x. Unfortunately the Goophone I9 is a bit more stubborn than most MT6589 phones but yuweng was kind enough to persist and come up with a working recovery for us.
> 
> Many thanks also to these MTK Developers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My phone comes with android 4.2.2. Help me doing a backup for everyone and lets start working on this updated version, can you help?


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (May 12, 2013)

zedbest said:


> Good news Johnny, thanks!
> Before flashing again, I just have a question: does the "Firmware Upgrade" option in FlashTool upgrade the recovery only, without cancelling any data/customization? Or I'll have a full wipe of the device the way it happens using "Download" button in FlashTool?

Click to collapse



The Firmware Upgrade updates everything so your data will get wiped.

---------- Post added at 06:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 AM ----------




kosturica said:


> I have a question: This TWRP recovery  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41310978&postcount=204 work on my Goophone i9? Can I flash with mobile uncle tools?

Click to collapse



These were recoveries generated by yuweng's porting tool that didn't work


----------



## kaobiore (May 12, 2013)

*I highly recommend that you guys BACKUP your imei-numbers!*
It seems to be a common mediatek-/flashtool-/whatever-issue to "probably" lose the imei-numbers!
(this is not a rom-issue)

I had exactly this issue after my last flash. 

Thank god I made a backup of the imeis some days ago using the "mobile uncle"-tool (available in play) and I was able to restore my imeis using this tool. :good:


----------



## kosturica (May 13, 2013)

FaqihCici said:


> mukyo said:
> 
> 
> > nope. doesnt work in rom 422.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (May 13, 2013)

kosturica said:


> FaqihCici said:
> 
> 
> > This rom (goophone-i9-0422-f - 6G) does not include a camera apk. Please uploading camera.apk!!!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## FaqihCici (May 13, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> kosturica said:
> 
> 
> > What's really strange is that there is a camera icon in the app drawer and the camera works fine but I can't find any apk for it
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (May 13, 2013)

FaqihCici said:


> JohnnyInBriz said:
> 
> 
> > yup..but mine was not in app drawer..it say "app not intalled"..and my camera wont work like it should
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## FaqihCici (May 13, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> FaqihCici said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone besides me got a working camera in this rom?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## mukyo (May 13, 2013)

dont have camera, but i use camera fx and it worked.
anyway i almost never use camera in phone. so not so much impact.
@faqih
in what manner of not working?


----------



## FaqihCici (May 13, 2013)

mukyo said:


> dont have camera, but i use camera fx and it worked.
> anyway i almost never use camera in phone. so not so much impact.
> @faqih
> in what manner of not working?

Click to collapse



can u upload those camera fix.. thanks in advance..

i only can launch camera through lockscreen. there is no camera app in app drawer..

at home screen.. the app said it isnt installed..

so i launch through lockscreen,.i only can access front camera because it automatically flip.

but there are no rear camera and no rotate button in camera app..

i also installed other third party app.. but same result i get


----------



## mukyo (May 13, 2013)

does anyone know where LEWA rom for I9 comes from?
I want to keep track. this rom looked nice.

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------




FaqihCici said:


> can u upload those camera fix.. thanks in advance..
> 
> i only can launch camera through lockscreen. there is no camera app in app drawer..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ouch.. i am changing to lewa rom now. will try that later.
not camera fix, is a paid app camera fx, and i tried only the rear camera just now before i switched to lewa.


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (May 13, 2013)

I believe Lewa rom was posted on bbs.ydss.cn

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------

Could someone with missing camera try to SP Flash just the system.img from the original 0422 rom. The one in the rom I posted should be the same (same size and date) but I can only think that there must be some difference.


----------



## FaqihCici (May 13, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> I believe Lewa rom was posted on bbs.ydss.cn
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------
> 
> Could someone with missing camera try to SP Flash just the system.img from the original 0422 rom. The one in the rom I posted should be the same (same size and date) but I can only think that there must be some difference.

Click to collapse



nothing changes..still missing app.. i think it my hardware.. got to claim warranty


----------



## mukyo (May 13, 2013)

have camera. and working fine.
i replace just the system img.
*CONFIRMED!!!!!
GALLERY = CAMERA + GALLERY
freezing gallery will remove camera app. *

But this 0422 can not use screenshot. no matter what.
Can anyone enlighten me?
I press power hold then follow with vol down hold, nothing happen. in older rom it will snap.
Any idea?


----------



## attanjr (May 13, 2013)

just confirming, some while back someone mentioned multitouch goes awry when phone is charging?  well tried it on 422 rom it's confirmed.  similar to ghost touches and generally awful to do anything with it's multitouch.


----------



## kosturica (May 13, 2013)

attanjr said:


> just confirming, some while back someone mentioned multitouch goes awry when phone is charging?  well tried it on 422 rom it's confirmed.  similar to ghost touches and generally awful to do anything with it's multitouch.

Click to collapse



I don't use factory charger. I have HTC charger and no problem with that.


----------



## steelguitarist (May 13, 2013)

*How to close apps without soft app key*

I have a new Goophone i9. How do I close any app without installing the soft keys? Android 4.2.2


----------



## mukyo (May 13, 2013)

steelguitarist said:


> I have a new Goophone i9. How do I close any app without installing the soft keys? Android 4.2.2

Click to collapse



shortpress 1x = back
shortpress 2x = home
longpress = menu (only if app declare have menu, its like that small 3 dots menu softkeys appearing in certain screen of any apps)


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (May 13, 2013)

mukyo said:


> have camera. and working fine.
> i replace just the system img.
> *CONFIRMED!!!!!
> GALLERY = CAMERA + GALLERY
> ...

Click to collapse



It works on my phone but only if  press power & vol- at the same time


----------



## attanjr (May 14, 2013)

kosturica said:


> I don't use factory charger. I have HTC charger and no problem with that.

Click to collapse



i used original charger of my old samsung galaxy note1, will try data cable + usb charger and see it it happens too. i believe charging on desktop with data cable may have no problem?  will try that too and see.


----------



## db6510 (May 15, 2013)

*Rom Flashing*

What drivers do you need to download us sp flash on the goophone i9? Also when you take out the battery to use Spflash are you supposed to press volume down? The last question I had was are you supposed to unselect preloader and dsp?


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (May 15, 2013)

db6510 said:


> What drivers do you need to download us sp flash on the goophone i9? Also when you take out the battery to use Spflash are you supposed to press volume down? The last question I had was are you supposed to unselect preloader and dsp?

Click to collapse



Check post #197 for drivers. No need to press any key just plug in USB cable. Flash all partitions


----------



## attanjr (May 15, 2013)

*editing build.prop*

@ohnnyInBriz

could you help?  i can't seem to find the ro.sf.lcd_density=xxx in my goophone's build.prop, did you just filled it in by yourself?  would love a detailed step by step if you could.  thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (May 15, 2013)

attanjr said:


> @ohnnyInBriz
> 
> could you help?  i can't seem to find the ro.sf.lcd_density=xxx in my goophone's build.prop, did you just filled it in by yourself?  would love a detailed step by step if you could.  thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



I used BuildProp Editor app (requires root). Just add  it from the predefined properties and set to the value you want. Alternatively you can just edit build.prop manually to add it.


----------



## mramonks (May 17, 2013)

I had to sell up because couldn't get data working. Shame, I liked the phone. 

Sent from my Nexus 4. Check out my Android blog - www.newtonexus.com


----------



## scras (May 17, 2013)

*3g*

hi all,
i've been using the goophone i9 for a couple of weeks now. But since yesterday I have problems with 3G. Whenever it is enabled, the phone has no connections more.  No texts, no phone calls, nothing. What can I do?
thanks


----------



## mramonks (May 17, 2013)

BraskOviedo said:


> Android 4.2.2 ROM download link (MEGA)
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!EZ0A2YyB!LtwEvx5kJqBrr11iz_SIDVh54O1Hgq9gSgQFApMitJs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried a million things to fix it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4. Check out my Android blog - www.newtonexus.com


----------



## kosturica (May 18, 2013)

Hi my friends!

Which battery is compatible with the goophone i9? Where can I buy it?


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## WiredAnim (May 18, 2013)

Hey I came across this phone the other day and it looks pretty sweet. I love to see everyone in this forum working to make it better! I read all of this topic post and one question was running through my head. Is anyone here that has the I9 located in the US? I'm wanting to buy one of these bad boys and the info says it works on AT&T but I'm wanting to verify that it will. Any info would be awesome!


----------



## mukyo (May 19, 2013)

the battery comes from seller. i got mine with 2 batts. bought from chinapadmall. they also sell spares and case.
i already bought all kind of stuffs, enuff to last until the phone died

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you 

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------




attanjr said:


> @ohnnyInBriz
> 
> could you help?  i can't seem to find the ro.sf.lcd_density=xxx in my goophone's build.prop, did you just filled it in by yourself?  would love a detailed step by step if you could.  thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



previous experience in doing this actually caused my phone to bootloop, need reflash.
you sure it works?

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you


----------



## attanjr (May 19, 2013)

*editing lcd density*

yes it works fine. i needn't clear my caches, just did a reboot/restart of phone and density changed. am on 280 myself. i had to admit was apprehensive at first, but got over it. try it.

[/COLOR]

previous experience in doing this actually caused my phone to bootloop, need reflash.
you sure it works?

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you [/QUOTE]


----------



## FaqihCici (May 20, 2013)

kosturica said:


> New rom 2013.05.19

Click to collapse



could you give more detail.. thanks in advance


----------



## kosturica (May 20, 2013)

FaqihCici said:


> could you give more detail.. thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I can not flashing! Writing data error...

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------




kosturica said:


> New rom 2013.05.19

Click to collapse



Removed! Not works.


----------



## zelendel (May 20, 2013)

Guys Im only gonna say this once more. Do not post links to roms for This device. They do not follow GPL rules so they break XDA rules.


----------



## kosturica (May 20, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Guys Im only gonna say this once more. Do not post links to roms for This device. They do not follow GPL rules so they break XDA rules.

Click to collapse



I'am sorry!


----------



## ojam29 (May 20, 2013)

Development area without rom.


----------



## kaobiore (May 20, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Guys Im only gonna say this once more. Do not post links to roms for This device. They do not follow GPL rules so they break XDA rules.

Click to collapse



Mmmmh, Well. Kernel-sources (that's GPL-licensed) for Mediatek MT6589 ARE available! Sources were released by Acer for the Liquid E2 V370 and are available here:

http://global-download.acer.com/GDFiles/Document/App.%20Guide/App.%20Guide_Acer_1.0_A42J_A.zip?acerid=635013347354221361&Step1=Smartphone&Step2=Liquid%20E2&Step3=V370&OS=---&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=EMEA_8

and here:

https://github.com/varunchitre15/MT6589_kernel_source

Goophone didn't release any sources (or at least we don't know about it) that's true. But I doubt goophone made any changes on the sources they got from mediatek.


----------



## FaqihCici (May 21, 2013)

does anyone use this rom on their i9?


----------



## kaobiore (May 21, 2013)

FaqihCici said:


> does anyone use this rom on their i9?

Click to collapse



Looks like MIUI - available 

You need VIP-access for  otherwise you can't download.
(I have vip-access but since we are not allowed posting rom-links ...  )


----------



## zelendel (May 21, 2013)

Please re-read the rules.  You can't post links to forum that require you to have an account to download roms.

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## zelendel (May 21, 2013)

kaobiore said:


> Mmmmh, Well. Kernel-sources (that's GPL-licensed) for Mediatek MT6589 ARE available! Sources were released by Acer for the Liquid E2 V370 and are available here:
> 
> http://global-download.acer.com/GDF... E2&Step3=V370&OS=---&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=EMEA_8
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Each kernel has to be made per device.  The source for one chip means nothing. If this was the case the same kernel could be used across all devices with the Qualcomm chip.  But as we know they can't be. 

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## kaobiore (May 21, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Each kernel has to be made per device.  The source for one chip means nothing. If this was the case the same kernel could be used across all devices with the Qualcomm chip.  But as we know they can't be.
> 
> Wayne Tech Nexus

Click to collapse



Oh. Well, then I wonder if this custom-rom actually makes use of a kernel based on/compiled from acers-kernel-sources:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2246874 

Which would be impossible by your definition.


----------



## docjonty (May 21, 2013)

I have ordered one of these beasts and admit to being a little confused by the direction of this thread.

Are they capable of picking up 900 3G/WCDMA  or have they been built with the USA in mind that operates on WCDMA 850?

They are quad band GSM, but 3G data in the UK is 900/2100mhz.

There is a claim posted by Shine Wong, the bloke who runs android-sale.com  that simply putting in the APN settings of your carrier is sufficient to get a 3 G connection.

Has anyone tried this?

I also notice that the amount of RAM on all the youtube videos is 1GB , yet these things are touted as having 8gb ram.

So, do we have a definitive custom rom as yet, or do we need one?
Is the phone rooted, or can you root it with odin and remove all the chines crapware?


Anyone used them with a giff gaff sim?
I live in a rural area with pretty poor 3G coverage, and am currently counting the days to leave "3" as most of the time there is no coverage at all - 2g or 3g
I`m less bothered about a decent 3g signal than a reliable 2g one on O2

So, do we have a definitive custome rom that fixes all the issues, or is this phone not capable of picking up 3G in the UK?


----------



## FaqihCici (May 21, 2013)

kaobiore said:


> Looks like MIUI - available
> 
> You need VIP-access for  otherwise you can't download.
> (I have vip-access but since we are not allowed posting rom-links ...  )

Click to collapse



i use this rom.. but i really cant find any suitable google play store apk.. its killing me ..  

 this rom still has bug, but can be use for daily life


----------



## zelendel (May 21, 2013)

Look I am not gonna argue about this. XDA stance on the GPL is very clear. As 99% of the OEM follow this it is normally not an issue, but there are some that dont follow the GPL rules and laws. Those that do not are not to have roms posted here. If you wan to talk about the device that is fine. But no links to roms or other sites that require you to sign up for the download. IF you have an issue then by all mean contact the OEM and find out why they are not following the GPL.


----------



## kaobiore (May 21, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Look I am not gonna argue about this. XDA stance on the GPL is very clear. As 99% of the OEM follow this it is normally not an issue, but there are some that dont follow the GPL rules and laws. Those that do not are not to have roms posted here. If you wan to talk about the device that is fine. But no links to roms or other sites that require you to sign up for the download. IF you have an issue then by all mean contact the OEM and find out why they are not following the GPL.

Click to collapse



So, you are going to remove links to roms in this thread as well?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2246874


----------



## zelendel (May 21, 2013)

kaobiore said:


> So, you are going to remove links to roms in this thread as well?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2246874

Click to collapse



Look the kernel source for that device is posted and has been compared to the one in the rom and they are fine. If you can link and only a github link for the source code and it can be used to compile the kernel for the device and they match then all is good. There is more to a Kernel then I think you understand. 

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## mukyo (May 22, 2013)

kao, you active in any other english speaking forum? maybe can discuss more there and we all migrate

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (May 22, 2013)

mukyo said:


> kao, you active in any other english speaking forum? maybe can discuss more there and we all migrate
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
> Thank you

Click to collapse


Goophone I9


----------



## JoepVK (May 22, 2013)

Did anyone get GTA III/GTA VC to work? Or Minecraft PE?
Thanks.
(Im just using the rom it came with btw)


----------



## jibuti (May 22, 2013)

JoepVK said:


> Did anyone get GTA III/GTA VC to work? Or Minecraft PE?
> Thanks.
> (Im just using the rom it came with btw)

Click to collapse




I use original rom and Minecraft worx like a charm....well, had to ask my little girll cos she plays all the time....not me...:laugh:


----------



## attanjr (May 23, 2013)

*ghost touches*

no one seems to be having the same problem i have, no one has yet to report when they plug in their i9 thru usb port and want to access their sdcard or sync their i9s my touch screen goes screwy! multi touches everywhere and yet i haven't laid a finger yet on the screen! try as i might to find a way to 'live with it' i can't find around about way to tame my problem. i cant even activate usb storage while multitouches are going around my screen. has anyone experienced this? am on 422 rom base w/ 6gb data partition rom. i didnt stay w/ stock rom very long but i remember not having this prob before. problem w/ win 7 32bit machine only, on xp everuthing is fine.


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (May 23, 2013)

attanjr said:


> no one seems to be having the same problem i have, no one has yet to report when they plug in their i9 thru usb port and want to access their sdcard or sync their i9s my touch screen goes screwy! multi touches everywhere and yet i haven't laid a finger yet on the screen! try as i might to find a way to 'live with it' i can't find around about way to tame my problem. i cant even activate usb storage while multitouches are going around my screen. has anyone experienced this? am on 422 rom base w/ 6gb data partition rom. i didnt stay w/ stock rom very long but i remember not having this prob before. problem w/ win 7 32bit machine only, on xp everuthing is fine.

Click to collapse



I've seen something similar when Windows thinks a HID device is connected. Check in Device Manager when you plug/unplug your I9 to see what device it's recognising. It may be that you don't have the correct driver installed.


----------



## attanjr (May 23, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> I've seen something similar when Windows thinks a HID device is connected. Check in Device Manager when you plug/unplug your I9 to see what device it's recognising. It may be that you don't have the correct driver installed.

Click to collapse



thanks johnny! will give this a try!


----------



## mukyo (May 23, 2013)

when connected and your display goes messy, ho to dev mgr and remove the driver. 
unplug.
then download pdanet latest driver and reinstall.
follow the process.

else confirm in diff pc. with diff cable config.
if the same then something wrong with your phone.
warranty?

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you


----------



## docjonty (May 23, 2013)

Use a different cable.

Some chinese usb cables seem to have the wiring reversed.


Nobody as yet has answered the question if this phone can pick up UK 3g signals with the stock rom, or even with the other roms posted.


----------



## HoMeRsT (May 23, 2013)

Blbla

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## flavito (May 23, 2013)

Hi, does anyone has fixed the color black on the screen which seems to be gray instead of real black?


----------



## JoepVK (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply!
After updating minecraft, it worked fine.

Still no luck with the 2 GTA's though.
Anyone got them to work?

Sent from my Goophone i9 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------

Hi
I get 3g just fine in the netherlands.
I think its also 900mhz here.
Also the device has 1gb of ram, but 8gb rom=internal storage.

Hope i helped you a bit.

Sent from my Goophone i9 using xda app-developers app


----------



## docjonty (May 23, 2013)

Thanks


Good to know it works on European 3G

Are you running the stock rom or the rom posted here?


----------



## attanjr (May 24, 2013)

attanjr said:


> thanks johnny! will give this a try!

Click to collapse





mukyo said:


> when connected and your display goes messy, ho to dev mgr and remove the driver.
> unplug.
> then download pdanet latest driver and reinstall.
> follow the process.
> ...

Click to collapse





I have three data cables, all same problem, one from samsung spica, one from note1 and one cable w/c came with goophone, all same problem.  i checked drivers and all is in order, i have attached a screen shot. i have compensated with an automount apk w/c automatically mounts my sd card when a usb cable is attached, at least now i can access my sdcard, that's all for the moment, weird, maybe on another rom this prob will go away.


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (May 24, 2013)

attanjr said:


> I have three data cables, all same problem, one from samsung spica, one from note1 and one cable w/c came with goophone, all same problem.  i checked drivers and all is in order, i have attached a screen shot. i have compensated with an automount apk w/c automatically mounts my sd card when a usb cable is attached, at least now i can access my sdcard, that's all for the moment, weird, maybe on another rom this prob will go away.

Click to collapse



If that USB Input Device appears in Device Manager when you plug in your I9 I would suggest you disable it. Just right click and you will see the option


----------



## JoepVK (May 24, 2013)

Hi,

Im just using the stock rom.


Sent from my Goophone i9 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mramonks (May 24, 2013)

*Possible Fixes for no 3g*

Unfortunately I sold my goophone because I couldn't get the data to work. I tried the fix mentioned before in this thread and alot more. I then went on to buy the zopo c2 and the same thing happended  I did some more research because I didn't want it to beat me. I'm on Vodafone in the UK and I have only now found out that they don't allow connection to their network with these unidentified IMEI's the Chinese devices come with. So I changed my IMEI. This is where I get a bit lost becasue I also tried another thing. In your APN settings you change the Authentication to NONE and save. These two combined have given me fully working data. Hope this helps someone stuck like I was


----------



## flavito (May 25, 2013)

Hi, can someone please help?

I've installed the 6gb partition rom but since then, the autorotation is not working.

If i try to set the calibration, it fails.

Any idea on how to fix it?

thanks


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (May 25, 2013)

flavito said:


> Hi, can someone please help?
> 
> I've installed the 6gb partition rom but since then, the autorotation is not working.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I assume you have checked Auto-rotate screen in Settings - Display?


----------



## cdr400 (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

I've received my Goophone I9 yesterday (no customs  ).
With stock ROM (23/03/2013 Android 4.2.2) the G-sensor doesn't work and the calibration has failed.

Am I forced to flash a 4.2.1 ROM to get G-sensor working ?

Thank you.

Regards,
cdr

Edit: I've found a problem with touch screen too: near the edge of the screen, it is impossible to select a letter on android keyboard or select a row in a list. The letters that don't work are: q,w,o,p

How to fix it ?  Thank you a lot


----------



## ojam29 (May 30, 2013)

I have big problem.My phone not charge and not conect to pc.Have you some idea.Thanks


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## mukyo (May 30, 2013)

ojam29 said:


> I have big problem.My phone not charge and not conect to pc.Have you some idea.Thanks

Click to collapse



unplug batt 10s, put back. charge
else
charge with diff cabl and charger.
else
complaolin to seller

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you 

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------

you could try.
else 
complain to seller

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you


----------



## jibuti (May 30, 2013)

ojam29 said:


> I have big problem.My phone not charge and not conect to pc.Have you some idea.Thanks

Click to collapse



same happened to me-not connecting to PC. Installed VCOM driver for MTK 6589, since then no problems.

cheers.


----------



## ojam29 (May 30, 2013)

mukyo said:


> unplug batt 10s, put back. charge
> else
> charge with diff cabl and charger.
> else
> ...

Click to collapse



I try all but not happend


----------



## mukyo (May 31, 2013)

last try is attempt to flash. see if you can ever get preloader driver detected. see your device manager when u do this.
if it detects then rom issue, and reflash should be considered. else hw problem and no choice got to complain and arrange for return.

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you


----------



## ojam29 (May 31, 2013)

My problem is resolved. Problem was in the micro usb. I had to solder it.


----------



## mukyo (May 31, 2013)

anyone have any idea which rom have usb otg?
johnny's one doesnt seems to have

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you


----------



## JoepVK (May 31, 2013)

Did you try another cable?
Or try taking the battery out for around 5 mins.

Sent from my Goophone i9 using xda app-developers app


----------



## docjonty (May 31, 2013)

mramonks said:


> I cant use the device without the soft keys. It drives me mad. I found that in the latest 422 update all you have to do is download a root explorer. I use es file explorer and go all the way back to root then system>build.prop open it and towards the bottom there is a line that says ro.show.navigationbar=no, change the no to a yes.
> 
> Save the file and reboot the phone. I would make a backup just in case but worked for me.Also the button still does everything it normally does.

Click to collapse






It wont save for me - I`m running the stock rom

I can access the root and edit the text, but it refuses to save

any ideas?


----------



## mukyo (Jun 1, 2013)

because access is not write. having root explorer but not changing file permission wont do anything.
change it first in your root explorer, or use a bild prop editor, alot in googleplay

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Jun 1, 2013)

mukyo said:


> anyone have any idea which rom have usb otg?
> johnny's one doesnt seems to have
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know of any MTK6589 phone that supports OTG even if some of the resellers say they do.


----------



## mukyo (Jun 1, 2013)

could be. i noticed the menu is there though. not sure if kernel or hw support. 


-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you


----------



## cdr400 (Jun 1, 2013)

Please, has anyone solved the touchscreen problem setting some options on engineer menu' ?

On my Goophone I9, near the edge of the screen, it is impossible to select a letter on android keyboard or select a row in a list. The letters that don't work are: q,w,o,p

Is it a hardware problem ?

Thank you a lot.

Regards,
cdr


----------



## docjonty (Jun 1, 2013)

Phone arrived.

Not bad at all, not perfect, but hey.

I`m running the stock rom as all my apps work, the camera works, and I`m getting good 3g reception.

I would like to install the soft keys  , but when I try to modify the root folder it wont let me, and rom tool box keeps telling me my phone isnt rooted, even though it is.

I have re- rooted with superone click.
According to it the phone it rooted but superuser and rom tool box keep saying it isnt.
I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the apps to no avail.


edit - tried various rooting software, all suggesting the phone is rooted, however, titanium backup etc, all say it isnt.
I have tried unrooting and re-rooting.

I may have inadvertently deleted one of the chinese apps.
Any other ideas of how to root this device?
I cant understand how the likes of superoneclick is saying the device is rooted, and yet the apps designed to work on rooted devices say its not.




I dont want to flash the new firmware if I can get away with it, as the phone is otherwise fine, I just want to have the standard android soft keys by changing the root values.

Any ideas?


----------



## cdr400 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi,

is the Goophone I9 able to read directly a SDXC (64GB) formatted in ext4 ?

Thank you,
cdr


----------



## docjonty (Jun 2, 2013)

cdr400 said:


> Hi,
> 
> is the Goophone I9 able to read directly a SDXC (64GB) formatted in ext4 ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




you need to format the card in fat 32 

Windows will do it as xfat

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773735


----------



## cdr400 (Jun 2, 2013)

docjonty said:


> you need to format the card in fat 32
> 
> Windows will do it as xfat
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773735

Click to collapse



I've a Samsung UHS-1 PRO 64GB which is formatted in exFat but the Goophone isn't able to read it.
I would use a file system that permits files larger than 4GB and directly readable on Goophone.

I've tried installing Paragon exFat but it works only for NTFS...

Have you an idea ?

Thank you a lot.

Regards,
cdr


----------



## docjonty (Jun 2, 2013)

cdr400 said:


> I've a Samsung UHS-1 PRO 64GB which is formatted in exFat but the Goophone isn't able to read it.
> I would use a file system that permits files larger than 4GB and directly readable on Goophone.
> 
> I've tried installing Paragon exFat but it works only for NTFS...
> ...

Click to collapse





You will need to reformat the card on your pc.
I used a 3rd party freeware - cant remember which, to format my card in fat 32 then put my files back on.

Windows will only format as fat 32 upto 32gb
beyond this, it uses ntfs

cards come formatted in xfat which a lot of android devices will not recognise if the card is larger than 32gb

My galaxy s2 recognised a 64gb card in xfat, the i9 doesnt

Format at Fat32 and your goophone will recognise the full 60 - ish gb on the card.


----------



## spthimmelving (Jun 2, 2013)

*good working ROM JB4.2.2*

Guys! Yesterday I brushed the ROM from needrom dot com (the second one, not update.zip), and everythings WORKS!


----------



## docjonty (Jun 2, 2013)

spthimmelving said:


> Guys! Yesterday I brushed the ROM from needrom dot com (the second one, not update.zip), and everythings WORKS!

Click to collapse





do you have a link for that?


edit - ended up reflashing with the posted 422 rom

Of note, for other users, I thought I had bricked my phone following the steps posted, as it recognised the com port only for 1-2 seconds in device manager, until I activated the firmware button, then pulled the usb and immediately reinserted it in the phone, then the new rom started to flash immediately.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3TUMZvou_cSbDRSV1dVWUczLUk/edit


Root access now , though lost all my apps and their backups.


----------



## cdr400 (Jun 3, 2013)

docjonty said:


> do you have a link for that?
> 
> 
> edit - ended up reflashing with the posted 422 rom
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the ROM, it is the more recent 4.2.2 ROM I've ever seen (the files are dated 29/04/2013).
Can you confirm that is a real 6GB ROM (internal memory is 5,44GB) ?

Does the g-sensor work ?


Thank you,
cdr


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## docjonty (Jun 3, 2013)

cdr400 said:


> Thank you for the ROM, it is the more recent 4.2.2 ROM I've ever seen (the files are dated 29/04/2013).
> Can you confirm that is a real 6GB ROM (internal memory is 5,44GB) ?
> 
> Does the g-sensor work ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Not my rom - linked from this fora.

Doesnt seem to have the 6gb mod, but everything works perfectly on my phone, including the camera, 3g, bluetooth and g sensor

I`m not bothered about the 6gb mod - the camera stores files on the 6gb partition - if it fills up, just transfer to the card.
You would need a huge number of apps to fill the 1gb partition.
I`m just happy to have a stable rooted rom .


----------



## bgeneto (Jun 3, 2013)

*Call pops and clicks*

Hi! I'm getting pops/clicks from both outgoing and incoming calls. I can hear the other person's voice almost perfectly, but it is accompanied by some weird noise like little pops and clicks. In the order side of the line the problem is far worse, people hear me so softly that they cannot understand what I am saying, and after some seconds of conversation they simply can't hear me at all. Did anyone here has/had this issue with Goophone i9? What do I have to do in order to try to solve this annoying problem? I've tried several ROMs already (with different basebands) and all have the same call noise/mute problem. Everything else (3G, Camera, Screenshot etc... is working fine). Any help is appreciated.


----------



## docjonty (Jun 4, 2013)

As I suspected, this phone will not pick up O2`s 900 3g signal
Is there any way to change the 850/2100 3g to 900/2100 in the firmware?

Originally Posted by CrazySte  

SAMSUNG i9000 GALAXY S

GSM/EDGE : 850Mhz - 900Mhz - 1800Mhz - 1900Mhz

WCDMA/3G : 850Mhz - 900Mhz - 1900Mhz - 2100Mhz


HI EVERYBODY,
don't worry, i am not Crazy like my NickName states and making your Galaxy S work on 3G with a Carrier that offers 3G only on the 850Mhz Spectrum is as easy as a Finger Tap on the Screen of your Phone.


Phone companies make Cell Phones for Europe as well as United States, but for sure, to not waste money in making different Chip Boards that can handle different kind of Frequencies, they just make the Same Identical Phone and just enable or disable some Functions.

In the United States, some carriers, in my case i have a contract with AT&T, use 3G only in the 850Mhz Band, but if you bought your Phone Unlocked and like me it came from Europe, the 850Mhz Band is disabled, so you just have to Enable the 850Mhz Band Frequency in order to be able to pick up the 3G Frequency of you Carrier here in the US.


Here is how you do it:


Open the Phone Screen and Type the following code:


* # * # 1 9 7 3 2 8 6 4 0 # * # * 


The phone will automatically take you to a screen called:

SERVICE MODE

AND YOU WILL SEE THESE OPTIONS:

----------------------
[1] DEBUG SCREEN
[2] VERSION INFO
[3] UMTS RF NV
[4] GSM RF NV
[5] AUDIO
[6] COMMON
----------------------

all these options are written very very small so you will have to touch the screen very accurately to get the right one... so select them in the following order:

[1] Debug Screen
+
[8] Phone Control
+
[7] Network Control
+
[2] Band Selection 


Once you Tap on "Band Selection" you will have a screen stating these 4 Options:

-------------------------
= BAND SELECTION =
[1] Automatic [*]
[2] WCDMA Band []
[3] GSM Band []
[4] Combi Bands []
-------------------------


The Asterisk ' * ' indicates what option has been chosen, in this case the selection is on "AUTOMATIC" which is correct: the Phone will pick the best Network to work, we just have to make sure that the Phone is searching in all the Possible Networks because by Default some of them are Disabled.

So Tap on:
[2] WCDMA Band []

and on the screen you will see appearing the following Options:

----------------------------------
= WCDMA BAND =
[1] WCDMA ALL []
[2] WCDMA 2100(FDD I) [*]
[3] WCDMA 1900(FDD II) [*]
[4] WCDMA 900(FDD VIII) [*]
[5] WCDMA 850 (FDD V) []
-----------------------------------

In my case, since the Telephone comes from Europe, the 850 Band is not enabled and you can tell that by the fact that it doesn't have the ' * ' beside it.

JUST TAP ON 
[5] WCDMA 850 (FDD V)[]

the phone in about a second will tell you that the Option has been Enabled.


~~~To Go Back DO NOT USE THE "LOOPED ARROW" Button~~~

=== PRESS THE "MENU" BUTTON
and select "BACK" ===

now on the screen you should see the Asterisk beside all the Frequencies, like this:

----------------------------------
= WCDMA BAND =
[1] WCDMA ALL []
[2] WCDMA 2100(FDD I) [*]
[3] WCDMA 1900(FDD II) [*]
[4] WCDMA 900(FDD VIII) [*]
[5] WCDMA 850 (FDD V) [*]
----------------------------------


Now, just to make sure that we did everything right, let's press again the "MENU BUTTON" and select again "BACK" so we go back to the 
" =BAND SELECTION= " Screen:


-------------------------
= BAND SELECTION =
[1] Automatic [*]
[2] WCDMA Band []
[3] GSM Band []
[4] Combi Bands []
-------------------------


This time, let's choose a different Option:

Tap On:
[4] Combi Bands []

and you will see a screen giving many more Bands Options like this:

----------------------------------
= COMBINATION BANDS =
[1] GSM 850 [*]
[2] GSM 900 [*]
[3] DCS 1800 [*]
[4] PCS 1900 [*]
[5] WCDMA 2100(FDD I) [*]
[6] WCDMA 1900(FDD II) [*]
[7] WCDMA 900(FDD VIII) [*]
[8] WCDMA 850 (FDD V) [*]
---------------------------------- 


Make sure that there is the ' * ' beside the "WCDMA 850 (FDD V)" if you don't see it, Tap on that Option so that it will be enabled.

And then go Back (remember you have to do that with the "MENU BUTTON" and not with the "LOOPED ARROW" Button) and make sure that all the Bands have been enabled.

If all the 8 Different Bands Options have the Asterisk beside it, you have successfully enabled all the 3G Bands available and now you will be able to access the 850Mhz 3G Network Spectrum.


ONCE YOU ARE DONE PRESS THE "MENU" BUTTON AND CHOOSE: " END "


This is it, for me it worked, now i am using my Samsung Galaxy S with AT&T 3G and for now, i didn't have any problem... i don't know if in the future AT&T will "'*****'" about this, but i really hope not.

After all, it's their fault that they keep locking down the Android Phones that they sell making them as much Unusable as an iPhone.

I hope this post help
CIAO

by
CrazySte


THIS PROCEDURE CAN BE USED TO ENABLE/DISABLE ANY OTHER NETWORK BAND YOU WANT




Copied from another forum


Problem is, the posted codes do not access engineering mode on this phone.
Does anyone know the correct engineering code


----------



## mramonks (Jun 4, 2013)

Mobile uncle app gets you to band information

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## docjonty (Jun 4, 2013)

mramonks said:


> Mobile uncle app gets you to band information
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse





yep, finallly worked that out.


OK, looks like the GSM 900 band (used by 02 for 3g in the UK) is greyed out of the list.

I presume this means that the hardware isnt in the phone to allow it to connect.

If anyone knows differently please advise how we can go about modifying the phone to accept WCDMA 900 that is used increasingly in the UK.
I dont see any sellers doing a 900/2100 version of this phone, which would be more sensible for the UK.


Of note...I did ask android sale if 900 3g was covered, and they said yes!


----------



## attanjr (Jun 4, 2013)

hello, has anyone have a prob with google play
1. not prompting & hence not updating your apps
2. manual search of an app tells me that my device is not compatible

what is our device recognized by google? should i edit build.prop to make goophone like a note2 or s4? or is there something else thats causing this error?


----------



## docjonty (Jun 4, 2013)

attanjr said:


> hello, has anyone have a prob with google play
> 1. not prompting & hence not updating your apps
> 2. manual search of an app tells me that my device is not compatible
> 
> what is our device recognized by google? should i edit build.prop to make goophone like a note2 or s4? or is there something else thats causing this error?

Click to collapse




no problems here

shows up as a goophone i9 an is on my list of devices as an option to install the apps on


----------



## bluesupra (Jun 5, 2013)

has anyone tried to upgrade the sound of this phone with awesome beat or acid audio? is it compatible with this phone?


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 5, 2013)

.....edit prop
I am now using Build Prop Editor by  Jrummy as the Captivate app said it wasn't rooted after the second time of using it.


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 5, 2013)

*English Recovery*



JohnnyInBriz said:


> You need to use SP_Flash_Tool_V3.1304 to flash this rom. As far as I know there is no english recovery for this phone as yet.

Click to collapse



Yes there is, I'm running it. I just added the English system.img to the 0442_f ROM and it worked. Now I will upload it to somewhere but I've never done that before!

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------

Here is the link to the English recovery; it must not be the same size as the one you are replacing, it should be smaller. Just replace the one in your 0442_f file or whatever.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hbahvpqd63p48bk/recovery.img


----------



## Limma (Jun 5, 2013)

inkyadrian said:


> Yes there is, I'm running it. I just added the English system.img to the 0442_f ROM and it worked. Now I will upload it to somewhere but I've never done that before!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, is this a new recovery? How do I have to install it? Via SPFlashTool? 

Thanks for your patience...


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, the SPFlash tool.
I can't remember where I found it and it's not new; well, I downloaded it yesterday!.. I've just renamed the recovery.img in the 0442-f folder to xrecovery.img and  added the new one. If you are just flashing the recovery.img, I think you have to press F9. The new img is 5,712 kb and the old one is 5,982 kb. 
Just keep it in mind I am not using a Goophone but have installed the Goophone ROM 0442-f. I can't use 0442-g 6gig thingy as I have only 1gig of ROM!.
Hopefully ,in the next few  days, I'll have 2 Goophones. I may sell some other new phones/phablets later, next week.


----------



## attanjr (Jun 6, 2013)

*googlr play problem*



docjonty said:


> no problems here
> 
> shows up as a goophone i9 an is on my list of devices as an option to install the apps on

Click to collapse



well mine must be an isolated case, i did a factory default which resulted in pretty much the same thing, apps say they aren't compatible with my device and apps don't auto update, this is comparing to my wife's galaxy note 1 which updates almost on a daily basis for an app or two.  used "market helper" and changed my phone to a samsung s3 (the app doesn't change the build.prop, just does something to make market recognize my phone differently from before) was able to update almost all my apps in one night, never knew i was so far behind in some apps versions.


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello all,
I've just installed Star-9589_4_2_1-11053.zip. I'll report back later on performance etc.


----------



## docjonty (Jun 6, 2013)

inkyadrian said:


> Hello all,
> I've just installed Star-9589_4_2_1-11053.zip. I'll report back later on performance etc.

Click to collapse




The 3G database keeps giving me NVRAM inconsistent with target load error.

I have data , but its bloody slow
Only max 100kbs even on three in a good 3g area, so I need the fix 

any ideas ?

I`m using the database outlined on pag 3


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 6, 2013)

Star 9589 has button-binding problems along with no soft-keys available even though I have altered the .prop.
.............................any ideas ? I`m using the database outlined on pag 3

.What phone and ROM are you using?


----------



## docjonty (Jun 6, 2013)

inkyadrian said:


> Star 9589 has button-binding problems along with no soft-keys available even though I have altered the .prop.
> .............................any ideas ? I`m using the database outlined on pag 3
> 
> .What phone and ROM are you using?

Click to collapse




I`m using the goophone i9 with the 422 rom without the 6gb mod

seems these 6589 quad chip phones arent the same

I can get the maui meta to load, recognise the phone and get through all the steps, but it will not load the database.

Has anyone managed to get 3g reception on wcdma 900 used by O2?

I`m beginning to resign myself to having a phone that will get me email on the go, but will not stream video 

Anyone getting good net speeds with these , and if so on what network?


----------



## e-adar (Jun 7, 2013)

*Micro USB On The Go Cable*

I tried hooking a Micro USB On The Go to my Goophone I9 (running 422 ROM), Unfortunately the system didn't recognize any USB device.
Any help will be appreciated
e-adar


----------



## docjonty (Jun 7, 2013)

e-adar said:


> I tried hooking a Micro USB On The Go to my Goophone I9 (running 422 ROM), Unfortunately the system didn't recognize any USB device.
> Any help will be appreciated
> e-adar

Click to collapse




settings - developer 

untick usb debug and you will be able to drag a drop files to the phone and sd card - you will get an android sign - click to use as usb storage

for doing other things like flashing roms, the usb debug often needs to have a tick


----------



## prdeloid (Jun 7, 2013)

Please tell, are all the goophones i9 with invereted storages? I know many people including me have this problem, but question is, if they are inverted all of them?


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## docjonty (Jun 7, 2013)

Getting fed up with this


Is there a ROM with the 3g issue fixed , english recovery and the 4.2.2?

My maximum transmission rate is 120kbs on three

I was getting 2meg with my galaxy s3


I beginning to think this is a nice tablet and crap phone.


----------



## jibuti (Jun 7, 2013)

Am getting around 1,4mega on stock ROM here with no problems..... and have no issues mentioned in this thread at all.....


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 8, 2013)

docjonty said:


> Getting fed up with this
> 
> 
> Is there a ROM with the 3g issue fixed , english recovery and the 4.2.2?
> ...

Click to collapse







docjonty said:


> Getting fed up with this
> 
> 
> Is there a ROM with the 3g issue fixed , english recovery and the 4.2.2?
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## docjonty (Jun 8, 2013)

The issue isnt lack of data transmission in 3g, but slow transmission.

tried your suggestion, made no difference.

Should be getting at least 1meg but getting less than 100kbs with H+ showing


----------



## kosturica (Jun 8, 2013)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> The Firmware Upgrade updates everything so your data will get wiped.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you some info about TWRP recovery?


----------



## JohnnyInBriz (Jun 8, 2013)

I spent quite a lot of time trying to trying to build a TWRP for this phone using yuweng's porting tools with no luck.


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 8, 2013)

*Root and soft-keys*



docjonty said:


> Phone arrived.
> 
> Not bad at all, not perfect, but hey.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your Goophone does not have the necessary - Busy-Box  binaries installed.
It would be quicker to flash 0422-f not 0422-g6. That will give you root and no detrimental effects especially if you don't have 6gig of ROM. Actually, 0442-f is better because the phone sees that 6gig as an internal sgcard where it doesn't, if you flash 422-g6!
As for soft-keys: you can't edit the .prop with notepad, you have to download prop editor from the Play store-JRummy's. Install that and edit the soft-keys and remember to save it!


----------



## zelendel (Jun 8, 2013)

Do not post links or info on changing IMEI numbers as it is illegal to do so and not allowed in the forums.


----------



## docjonty (Jun 8, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Do not post links or info on changing IMEI numbers as it is illegal to do so and not allowed in the forums.

Click to collapse




sorry, not aware that it was illegal to do so.

Funnily enough the soft ware link was found using google and is in an xda post!

Given that there seem to be issues with imei numbers and data on these chinese phones, the question then arises to there being a legal way  around the problems some people have.


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 8, 2013)

*TWRP*



kosturica said:


> Have you some info about TWRP recovery?

Click to collapse



I installed this on a Galaxy S2 and ended up with a formatted sdcard, where all my back-up data used to be.
TWRP is fancy but CWM is safer.


----------



## zelendel (Jun 8, 2013)

docjonty said:


> sorry, not aware that it was illegal to do so.
> 
> Funnily enough the soft ware link was found using google and is in an xda post!
> 
> Given that there seem to be issues with imei numbers and data on these chinese phones, the question then arises to there being a legal way  around the problems some people have.

Click to collapse



We are in the process of removing all of them from the site.  If see them report them.  As for a legal way.  I am afraid not.  Most China based devices break my laws and copy rights. I best advice would be not to by clone knock off devices. 

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 8, 2013)

The OS does not see the sdcard normally. It's a work-around. 0422 has the the work-around and it works ok.


----------



## zelendel (Jun 8, 2013)

inkyadrian said:


> I installed this on a Galaxy S2 and ended up with a formatted sdcard, where all my back-up data used to be.
> TWRP is fancy but CWM is safer.

Click to collapse



Not sure what issue you had as I have run TWRP on all of my last 4 devices and never had an issue.  

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 8, 2013)

*3g*



inkyadrian said:


> docjonty said:
> 
> 
> > Getting fed up with this
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## docjonty (Jun 8, 2013)

"Your" Laws?


Quite a statement.

As to copyright.......

given the bunfight that has been going on between apple and samsung I wonder how anyone can set themselves up as arbiter of what is or isnt in breach of copyright .
Certainly the goophone isnt a copy of anything.
Its not pretending to be a note, galaxy or iphone.

The system is basically stock android.
Of course, the under the hood tech may well have similarities to other manufacturers, but devices with these MTK chips are appearing in european markets.

Its not illegal to sell or buy them - they are available on amazon.co.uk 

Of course, the imei issue with some UK operators may render the phone useless depending on who you propose to go with.

My solution is to try it with each operator using cheap payg sims and see which performs best.


----------



## zelendel (Jun 9, 2013)

docjonty said:


> "Your" Laws?
> 
> 
> Quite a statement.
> ...

Click to collapse



It was supposed to say many laws. (gotta love auto correct)

As for it do a simple search for goophone and you will see it it's nothing more then another knock off device.  It doesn't even run an official version of Android.  I mean they even lie about the Android version.  But I am sure it works for those that want it.  Just don't hope for any support here for it. 

As for the copyright. I mean look at it.  If they were not protected based in China  apple would have them out of business in a heartbeat. 

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## bighoppins (Jun 9, 2013)

*love this phone but one issue*

I am going to put up a video review soon of the goophone. 

I love it but I am having one issue. 
In the US on t mobile and the signal drops. Once connected I can call and its fine. But it will go from 3 bars to none to 1 bar to no service then back to three. All in the same spot. It won't text either when it has no bars. My sisters iPhone 5 gets almost 4 bars at the house. any ideas?


----------



## docjonty (Jun 9, 2013)

zelendel said:


> It was supposed to say many laws. (gotta love auto correct)
> 
> As for it do a simple search for goophone and you will see it it's nothing more then another knock off device.  It doesn't even run an official version of Android.  I mean they even lie about the Android version.  But I am sure it works for those that want it.  Just don't hope for any support here for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





fair enough.


I thought I was talking to some mad meglomaniac - visions of you sitting stroking a white cat on your lap , the other hand hovering over the destructo button.


Fair enough.
We all know what we are buying.

To date I have...


installled the non 6gb update - sorted the rooting issue.
Installed mobile uncle 
used maui meta - the database posted keeps giving an error that it is not consistent with the device, so I have tried the database files from the 422 mod and the 6gb one

I am getting 3g data, speedchecker is showing full strength H+ , but data seems throttled at 120kbs max

I am wondering if this is a sim issue 
The network is three UK - apn`s have been properly configured - I get phone reception, text and internet, only at speeds far less than I`d expect on 3.


If this one issue can be sorted out, I`d consider this a reasonable phone.

Until then, its basically a tablet with limited phone functionality.



One point though wayne, I thought the whole point of a forum like this was for people whom are keen to push the boundaries a little and not follow the crowd.
Experimenting with interesting odd tech surely is part of that, even if arguably being from china there is a fairly loose adherence of international copyright laws.


I own a significant amout of pro audio gear from china that is pretty blatant copying of high end western equipment.


----------



## attanjr (Jun 9, 2013)

Model edit.  Don't post links on how to change the IMEI

have you tried this? i think you might have covered it already with mobile uncle?


----------



## zelendel (Jun 9, 2013)

docjonty said:


> One point though wayne, I thought the whole point of a forum like this was for people whom are keen to push the boundaries a little and not follow the crowd.
> Experimenting with interesting odd tech surely is part of that, even if arguably being from china there is a fairly loose adherence of international copyright laws.
> 
> 
> I own a significant amout of pro audio gear from china that is pretty blatant copying of high end western equipment.

Click to collapse




It is but as a developers site we fully support the GPL and don't normally allow devices that don't follow the GPL laws.  No as I said earlier I have no issue with discussion on the device really.  But do not post links to roms or ways to change the IMEI. 
Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## bgeneto (Jun 11, 2013)

*3G problem and a possible fix*

For those with the 3G speed problem: have you tried turning ON the following setting in Engineering mode?

Telephony (tab) -> Mobile data service preferred -> Allow mobile data transmission at full speed.

It is turned off by default.

Hope this helps! Post your results...

ps.: to enter mtk engineering mode simply dial: *#*#3646633#*#*


----------



## docjonty (Jun 11, 2013)

bgeneto said:


> For those with the 3G speed problem: have you tried turning ON the following setting in Engineering mode?
> 
> Telephony (tab) -> Mobile data service preferred -> Allow mobile data transmission at full speed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




doesnt work

engineering mode on these phones needs to be accessed by mobile uncle.

I have tried everything including the IMEI change illegal though it is (now back to the original , and to date speed is capped at 120kbs on Three UK

Locally, I have no 2100mhz O2 service to check the giff gaff speed

O2 are running 900mhz on 3g in rural areas in the UK.

I get a great O2 2g signal, but nothing on 3g


----------



## EgorM (Jun 17, 2013)

docjonty said:


> O2 are running 900mhz on 3g in rural areas in the UK.
> I get a great O2 2g signal, but nothing on 3g

Click to collapse



Hello.
Russian MTS, 0422 firmare with stock modem(MOLY.WR8.W1248.MD.WG.MP.V6.P4 2013/04/08)  3g works almost good. Good speed most time, But some times it shows 3G/H+ letter but browser looses connection.I not shure is it phone or operator problem. 
I tried V7 08.05.2013  modem.img, and i got same problems: no 3G connection, only edge connection with good signal level.  I rolled back to MOLY.WR8.W1248.MD.WG.MP.V6.P4 and 3g came back.
I have 3g connection with stock modem.img and have no 3g with V7 modem.img.  You dont have 3g with stok modem.img, may be you'll get it with v7 modem.img?  I sow wcdma-gsm-900 unblocked with v7 modem in Engineer Mode. With stock modem.img it blocked.


----------



## docjonty (Jun 18, 2013)

EgorM said:


> Hello.
> Russian MTS, 0422 firmare with stock modem(MOLY.WR8.W1248.MD.WG.MP.V6.P4 2013/04/08)  3g works almost good. Good speed most time, But some times it shows 3G/H+ letter but browser looses connection.I not shure is it phone or operator problem.
> I tried V7 08.05.2013  modem.img, and i got same problems: no 3G connection, only edge connection with good signal level.  I rolled back to MOLY.WR8.W1248.MD.WG.MP.V6.P4 and 3g came back.
> I have 3g connection with stock modem.img and have no 3g with V7 modem.img.  You dont have 3g with stok modem.img, may be you'll get it with v7 modem.img?  I sow wcdma-gsm-900 unblocked with v7 modem in Engineer Mode. With stock modem.img it blocked.

Click to collapse




Links to modem image? 

I presume you can change the modem without changing the whole rom


----------



## EgorM (Jun 18, 2013)

docjonty said:


> Links to modem image?
> 
> I presume you can change the modem without changing the whole rom

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41438845&postcount=11&nocache=1&z=6048693179618567


----------



## docjonty (Jun 18, 2013)

EgorM said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41438845&postcount=11&nocache=1&z=6048693179618567

Click to collapse



When I try to use the bootloader, its in chinese

any other way of installing this?


----------



## tarivor (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi, i have two problem on my Goophone I9 (rom stock 422).
1> WIFI change MAC address and i must disable MAC filter on my router. There is a solution? I tried solution for ZOPO smartphone but I have not been successful :crying:
2> How can I uninstall or disable default lockscren? I read all apllication from Titanium Backup but I have not identified this lockscreen  
Can you help me, please? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## docjonty (Jun 21, 2013)

View attachment 2058282


I suspect this means the model of i9 I have will never get UK3g

It can register a 3g signal but doesnt appear to be able to transmit on the 2100hz umt mode


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 21, 2013)

4.2.2 ROM is out now! It is a zip-file so you must have CWM installed.
Testing!
It's multi language
Camera does not have mute like 0616. There is always something not right.
Only Google Play, no other Google things.
Going back to 0616


----------



## ojam29 (Jun 22, 2013)

inkyadrian said:


> 4.2.2 ROM is out now! It is a zip-file so you must have CWM installed.
> Testing!
> It's multi language
> Camera does not have mute like 0616. There is always something not right.
> ...

Click to collapse



can you post this rom


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 22, 2013)

http://www.androidgroupon.com/2013/06/17/goophone-i9.html


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 22, 2013)

*Touch-screen problem*

DELETED


----------



## docjonty (Jun 23, 2013)

anyone know the default PIN with these phones?


Tried to use the giff gaff auto instal of the apn to see if it would solve my 3g issue


tried the usual 1234/1111/0000 and its none of these


Anyone who has a potential answer to 3g connection please contact me.

I see H+ , according to signal app, I have a  strong 3g signal, and according to the phone I`m connected

edge speeds only for data


Zoppos seem to do the same thing - I have tried most things but as yet no joy


----------



## kosturica (Jun 24, 2013)

inkyadrian said:


> On the issue of I9 touch panel Goophone
> 2013-06-16 09:56:00
> Print Version
> Because Goophone manufacturer has changed the supplier of the panel, the issue of touch panel failure occurred
> ...

Click to collapse



 I flashed this rom, but after my touchscreen not work normally. I can not pull down Notification bar. I reflased the old rom, but same story! What can I do? HELP!!!


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 24, 2013)

*Help*



kosturica said:


> I flashed this rom, but after my touchscreen not work normally. I can not pull down Notification bar. I reflased the old rom, but same story! What can I do? HELP!!!

Click to collapse



 I have before and it worked OK. I have flashed again and MY screen is terrible. I have tried everything to reverse back to a proper working touch-screen and nothing works.
HELP


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 24, 2013)

I believe the ROM- 0616-has been changed in the download area; it says last updated 8 days ago.


----------



## kosturica (Jun 24, 2013)

inkyadrian said:


> I believe the ROM- 0616-has been changed in the download area; it says last updated 8 days ago.

Click to collapse



My phone is dead, not loading, nothing reactions. Thank you for "new" good rom!!!


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 24, 2013)

No need to be sarcastic.
Whatever you wish to do to YOUR phone is up to YOU 
The original fix worked and now, the latest fix, screws things up.
There will be a work-around because other people will install the 'so-called fix'.
My phone is STILL working although the touch-screen is out of calibration.


----------



## EgorM (Jun 24, 2013)

I found 3G patch for Goophone I9 on bbs.goophone.hk. Looks like it is not official. 
But i am new member, can't post direct links
Use search to find it yourself.

I  got same screen calibration problems after 1606 panel ROM.  Waiting for fix


----------



## docjonty (Jun 24, 2013)

EgorM said:


> I found 3G patch for Goophone I9 on bbs.goophone.hk. Looks like it is not official.
> But i am new member, can't post direct links
> Use search to find it yourself.
> 
> I  got same screen calibration problems after 1606 panel ROM.  Waiting for fix

Click to collapse





All in chinese.

I`ll wait for an english website


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## EgorM (Jun 24, 2013)

docjonty said:


> All in chinese.
> 
> I`ll wait for an english website

Click to collapse



google translate


----------



## docjonty (Jun 24, 2013)

EgorM said:


> google translate

Click to collapse




still impenetrable


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 26, 2013)

*Goophone?*

NO. It's a Samsung!
Just for fun, while I wait for the update to that damned screen problem, I've installed  the StarS7589_4.2EN_v0.45.zip ROM, via CWM, from the Needrom site  on my Goophone. The ROM has a custom kernel, so I'll be playing with Pimp My Rom!
By-the-way, my mini USB socket has developed a  fault and my phone did have problems charging, so I bent part of the socket with a screw-driver. Just be careful when plugging and unplugging your USB!


----------



## ojam29 (Jun 26, 2013)

I had the same problem with mini usb.Than I had to repair it and now phone charging but not conect with pc. 
I am searching new board with mini usb.

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------




inkyadrian said:


> On the issue of I9 touch panel Goophone
> 2013-06-16 09:56:00
> Print Version
> Because Goophone manufacturer has changed the supplier of the panel, the issue of touch panel failure occurred
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you delete this.Its wrong rom.
DO NOT FLASH


----------



## jmcnabb2 (Jun 27, 2013)

inkyadrian said:


> NO. It's a Samsung!
> Just for fun, while I wait for the update to that damned screen problem, I've installed  the StarS7589_4.2EN_v0.45.zip ROM, via CWM, from the Needrom site  on my Goophone. The ROM has a custom kernel, so I'll be playing with Pimp My Rom!
> By-the-way, my mini USB socket has developed a  fault and my phone did have problems charging, so I bent part of the socket with a screw-driver. Just be careful when plugging and unplugging your USB!

Click to collapse



I decided to get risky and flashed the StarS7589 Max 3 HD version.  Everything booted up fine and still testing it.  What's surprising is when I clicked out of the settings menu, I had 2 physical button lights light up on both sides of our menu button.  They light up but don't think they're usable, but I thought it was cool to see that they had them in there.  If only we could do something with them.

EDIT:  Well the volume buttons don't work, otherwise this would be fine.  /cry


----------



## ojam29 (Jun 27, 2013)

jmcnabb2 said:


> I decided to get risky and flashed the StarS7589 Max 3 HD version.  Everything booted up fine and still testing it.  What's surprising is when I clicked out of the settings menu, I had 2 physical button lights light up on both sides of our menu button.  They light up but don't think they're usable, but I thought it was cool to see that they had them in there.  If only we could do something with them.
> 
> EDIT:  Well the volume buttons don't work, otherwise this would be fine.  /cry

Click to collapse



Can you send some photos.


----------



## jmcnabb2 (Jun 27, 2013)

ojam29 said:


> Can you send some photos.

Click to collapse



Here you go.  Turns out the top volume button is used as a back button but haven't found out if the bottom one does anything.  Don't know if I'll stay with this or not.


----------



## ojam29 (Jun 27, 2013)

jmcnabb2 said:


> Here you go.  Turns out the top volume button is used as a back button but haven't found out if the bottom one does anything.  Don't know if I'll stay with this or not.

Click to collapse



Thanks I see its when I repair micro usb conectors.It will be good idea when it work.


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 27, 2013)

I've just flashed Lewa 0405 ROM and it reports that the Goo is a GT N7102 phone (Galaxy Note 2). Also, it lets you select the pull-down menu! Lets see what happens if I flash a Note ROM!


----------



## jmcnabb2 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm going to mess around with some different roms but I'd advise anybody to be cautious.  The last rom I flashed changed my volume buttons and I almost couldn't reuse CWM.  Lucky using the main button and power button helped me flash again.  it also flashed a different version of CWM (I think).


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 27, 2013)

Together, we might even find the answer to the  screen problem!


----------



## jmcnabb2 (Jun 27, 2013)

Well I flashed a Star N9500 rom which is a galax s4.  I thought I'd hit the jackpot but Goophone's main button doesn't work.  Volume and power button works though.


----------



## asteroids2 (Jun 27, 2013)

I  received my phone a few weeks ago from Antelife. Briefly, my impressions:

1. I've run across 14 different ROMS for this device. 
I'm currently running a "stock" ROM.
Goophone really should post a factory ROM that is easy to access.

2. 3G does not work well for me and my carrier (Rogers). 
The 3G patch does improve 2G reception/performance!
The phone only works at 850MHz and not 1900MHz in 2G mode.

3. I suspect the RF hardware is just fine, it only requires the appropriate config file.

4. The stock phone consumes a bit more power than I like. I'm investigating "deep sleep" tweaks.

At present, consider this device a voice only 2G phablet. I'm keeping mine.


----------



## docjonty (Jun 27, 2013)

asteroids2 said:


> I  received my phone a few weeks ago from Antelife. Briefly, my impressions:
> 
> 1. I've run across 14 different ROMS for this device.
> I'm currently running a "stock" ROM.
> ...

Click to collapse




Have to agree.

Its frustrating when you see a strong 3g signal yet the phone only works at Edge speeds.

Its a good tablet, and works well as an ereader and for watching video.
Eats battery time, but then that`s the big screen.

I installed a deep sleep app and can get 2-3 days with minimal use.
If i use the video etc the battery can drain in hours


----------



## vuger22 (Jun 27, 2013)

My 3G and H+ work fine  

Sent from my Goophone i9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5UR47 (Jun 28, 2013)

jmcnabb2 said:


> Well I flashed a Star N9500 rom which is a galax s4.  I thought I'd hit the jackpot but Goophone's main button doesn't work.  Volume and power button works though.

Click to collapse



Hi, can you test a actual Samsung Galaxy Note 2/S4 rom and tell me if it works or not please.


----------



## jmcnabb2 (Jun 28, 2013)

5UR47 said:


> Hi, can you test a actual Samsung Galaxy Note 2/S4 rom and tell me if it works or not please.

Click to collapse



You won't be able to use an "real" note/s4 rom because they use different kernels and drivers.  Many of the knockoffs use the same MT6589 quad processor along with the same general hardware which is why you can use some different roms.  Most won't work.  They have pretty much be the same type of generic phone.  

I tried some other different vendor phone roms and never got anywhere.  Most wouldn't boot.  If you want to have a chance on one that works, you have to keep it in the same type of phone category.  Even the note 2 roms which is pretty much what our phones are don't fully work.  Buttons weren't the same.  Some I couldn't use the volume keys and others I couldn't use our main button.

You can experiment yourself if you're cautious and have a cwm backup and know how to flash with the sp tool.  I've flashed probably a dozen so far and even though they wouldn't boot, I've yet to try one that bricked it.  Still always a chance of happening though I guess.


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 28, 2013)

My 'best' phone, which I got from Aliexpress, is a Huawei Ascend Mate. I am very pleased with it but it's £300. I hope I don't screw the screen up!


----------



## asteroids2 (Jun 29, 2013)

vuger22 said:


> My 3G and H+ work fine
> 
> Sent from my Goophone i9 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which vendor and frequencies?


----------



## vuger22 (Jun 29, 2013)

T Mobile. 3g 2100Mhz. 

Sent from my Goophone i9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## 5UR47 (Jun 29, 2013)

jmcnabb2 said:


> You won't be able to use an "real" note/s4 rom becauseas welluse different kernels and drivers.  Many of the knockoffs use the same MT6589 quad processor along with the same general hardware which is why you can use some different roms.  Most won't work.  They have pretty much be the same type of generic phone.
> 
> I tried some other different vendor phone roms and never got anywhere.  Most wouldn't boot.  If you want to have a chance on one that works, you have to keep it in the same type of phone category.  Even the note 2 roms which is pretty much what our phones are don't fully work.  Buttons weren't the same.  Some I couldn't use the volume keys and others I couldn't use our main button.
> 
> You can experiment yourself if you're cautious and have a cwm backup and know how to flash with the sp tool.  I've flashed probably a dozen so far and even though they wouldn't boot, I've yet to try one that bricked it.  Still always a chance of happening though I guess.

Click to collapse



what is the best ROM that you have used and can you tell me how to use sp tool as well?:good:


----------



## inkyadrian (Jun 29, 2013)

0422-f   works.


----------



## bighoppins (Jun 29, 2013)

vuger22;4. 72529 said:
			
		

> T Mobile. 3g 2100Mhz.
> 
> Sent from my Goophone i9 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have to mobile  in Michigan and I I get an barely get voice and text service. It pisses me off. I miss lots of calls and stuff any ideas? i get good signal then no signal for a long time then a few bars all in the same spot. I hate this crap. Any one else have ideas? 

What are your settings in engineering mode? It won't let me check gsm CDMA auto mode. I do and it automatically changes to gsm only?


----------



## kosturica (Jul 1, 2013)

inkyadrian said:


> DELETED

Click to collapse



Is there any news in the touch panel to resolve this issue?


----------



## asteroids2 (Jul 2, 2013)

bighoppins said:


> I have to mobile  in Michigan and I I get an barely get voice and text service. It pisses me off. I miss lots of calls and stuff any ideas? i get good signal then no signal for a long time then a few bars all in the same spot. I hate this crap. Any one else have ideas?
> 
> What are your settings in engineering mode? It won't let me check gsm CDMA auto mode. I do and it automatically changes to gsm only?

Click to collapse



This is curious. Have you tried playing with the "mobileuncle" app? You can select which frequencies the radio listens to. I have a feeling that GSM may only work with 2100MHz and only with T-Mobile. Please report back.


----------



## inkyadrian (Jul 3, 2013)

*Screen issue*



kosturica said:


> Is there any news in the touch panel to resolve this issue?

Click to collapse



Not a sausage. I have noticed that links are missing to that dreadful download so people maybe just getting round to noticing. I'm sure, we on here, are not the only ones who've flashed that zip!


----------



## jmcnabb2 (Jul 3, 2013)

Not that it will help most people but for those people who are risky and flashing other phones roms, I found this thread for changing the physical buttons on a phone.  Some roms I flashed cause the volume or main button to stop working or caused it to perform another function.  I was able to change my volume up button to actually do what it should(it was a back button).  Now I just need to get the volume down button and then I'll be set.  This and an inverted camera are the only problems I've had with this rom.  

The rom I'm using is called MAX HD III and its an S7589 (generic note 2).

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23010309


----------



## ojam29 (Jul 3, 2013)

jmcnabb2 said:


> Not that it will help most people but for those people who are risky and flashing other phones roms, I found this thread for changing the physical buttons on a phone.  Some roms I flashed cause the volume or main button to stop working or caused it to perform another function.  I was able to change my volume up button to actually do what it should(it was a back button).  Now I just need to get the volume down button and then I'll be set.  This and an inverted camera are the only problems I've had with this rom.
> 
> The rom I'm using is called MAX HD III and its an S7589 (generic note 2).
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23010309

Click to collapse



I try this rom but now i dont have setting button. Have you some idea.


----------



## tarivor (Jul 4, 2013)

My goophone change MAC address every WIFI connection and i must disable MAC filter on my router. There is a solution? I tried solution for ZOPO smartphone but I have not been successful.
Can you help me, please? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## 5UR47 (Jul 4, 2013)

ojam29 said:


> I try this rom but now i dont have setting button. Have you some idea.

Click to collapse



Try using a app like GMD Gesture Control (needs root) or Easy Touch or Button Savior (needs root).
I personally use GMD gesture control because it lets you make your own gestures and make them do certain stuff for example, swipe 2 fingers up for the menu button. It also does not take up any space on the screen.

Please like if this helped you.:good:.


----------



## ykk53 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Touch Pad Calibration*

Hi

I'm ykk, I was attacked by the 0616 Rom, too.
Now I'm trying to calibrate the touch panel.
However, it does not go well.

I'm editing the files in /sys/module/tpd_setting/parameters/.
Does anyone (who did not flash the bad 0616 ROM) help me by showing me the setting written in files in above folder?
I will glad to know the setting in "tpd_calmat", at least.


----------



## docjonty (Jul 5, 2013)

apart from the 3G issue, the phone is working well with the official 422 rom.

Given that I am largely using wifi for data and am going off contract and payg, inablility to run up high data costs may be a bonus!

I`d still be interested if anyone comes up with an easy fix.

I have ordered a Goophone X1

My son needs a new phone, but I may end up keeping it if I like it.

China pad mall have an offer on at the moment with a free gel case.
I have ordered a few things from them and their customer service has been good, so I went with them rather than androidsale   who disappointingly seemed to suddenly develop a selective loss of understanding english when I had a minor issue with my phone rear cover.

Reading feedback on the web, this seems to be an issue with some chinese sellers - fine, so long as no problems arise.


----------



## bighoppins (Jul 5, 2013)

*Tmobiles*



asteroids2 said:


> This is curious. Have you tried playing with the "mobileuncle" app? You can select which frequencies the radio listens to. I have a feeling that GSM may only work with 2100MHz and only with T-Mobile. Please report back.

Click to collapse



I have played around with the app. It seems to do a tab better but now It will not accept any mobile data or mms messages. It doesn't even show that e symbol that says the edge is connected. Once I get past one spot it seems to work. The area around and inside the house is terribly. It can take an hour to send a text and misses most phone calls. It is really spotty and jumpy. Even in areas with full bars.

The two iphones have at least 3 bars in the house?


----------



## inkyadrian (Jul 7, 2013)

Change your baseband version for your country. What country and sim provider?


----------



## docjonty (Jul 8, 2013)

inkyadrian said:


> Change your baseband version for your country. What country and sim provider?

Click to collapse




what do you mean?


----------



## bighoppins (Jul 8, 2013)

inkyadrian said:


> Change your baseband version for your country. What country and sim provider?

Click to collapse




I have t mobile in the USA!


----------



## inkyadrian (Jul 9, 2013)

*Basebands*

There are many Basebands for many countries. Have a look on XDA; it needs to be a zip file for Goophone i9.


----------



## docjonty (Jul 9, 2013)

inkyadrian said:


> There are many Basebands for many countries. Have a look on XDA; it needs to be a zip file for Goophone i9.

Click to collapse



Yes, most of us are aware of the concept of flashing a new radio , but as yet I havent found one that gives full 3G speeds.

Perhaps rather than being mysterious , you could provide a link?


----------



## vtdone (Jul 14, 2013)

*phone is a DOA*

Got a Goophone i9 recently and found a couple of things:

1. one side of the ear phone is dead... fix... use another pair of earphones
2. this is terminal: the microphone pickup is really noisy with loud scratchy noise so when calling another phone, the other phone just hears loud scratchy noise. This can be verified with the sound recorder app. I thought this could be the in-built microphone, but when hooking up the headset the noise is there too so the analog input chip is screweD!

Any idea to help fix this guys? Can I play around with MTK engineer tool or something?

thanks in advance


----------



## bighoppins (Jul 14, 2013)

Is there a tutorial that lays out the procedures to flash the rom with 6gb? Also where do you get the most stable ROM. It seems it has changed on the download sites and causes the touchscreen issue. If some one could pm me a link I would appreciate it.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## inkyadrian (Jul 14, 2013)

bighoppins said:


> Is there a tutorial that lays out the procedures to flash the rom with 6gb? Also where do you get the most stable ROM. It seems it has changed on the download sites and causes the touchscreen issue. If some one could pm me a link I would appreciate it.

Click to collapse



As yet, I have found nothing except a difference in download size:

http://translate.googleusercontent....083362&usg=ALkJrhiK5aekeHyTB7Jc_jyAhWL0cWoPeQ


----------



## bighoppins (Jul 14, 2013)

inkyadrian said:


> As yet, I have found nothing except a difference in download size:
> 
> http://translate.googleusercontent....083362&usg=ALkJrhiK5aekeHyTB7Jc_jyAhWL0cWoPeQ

Click to collapse



So this will not cause touch screen issue?

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

I don't know how to read that. google translate isn't helping either. 

Any other ideas for fixing no service on the phone? I want to do the 3g fix but the tutorial wont let me read it without an account. It gets some signal on t-mobile but drops and most of the time won't send sms. 


I am literally so mad I might smash this phone if I can't fix it soon. I know they don't honor returns so its basically the same thing if I ship it back to fast card tech.


----------



## ojam29 (Jul 18, 2013)

I need buy new touch screen because I damage it. COULD ANYONE HELP ME where can I buy touch screen.
THANKS.


----------



## inkyadrian (Jul 20, 2013)

*New screen*

It is not a new screen that is needed to cure our problem. The problem is that the 0616 update has changed the low-level drivers have change the info in the GPU chip. Any stock or custom ROM will not fix this issue unless the touch-screen problem has been addressed. I believe that another 0616, or whatever it is numbered, must me complied to re-flash our phones and reset the GPU chip.


----------



## ojam29 (Jul 20, 2013)

Mobile phone fell me and than touch screen cracked.I know whitch rom is good or bad.


----------



## zelendel (Jul 20, 2013)

As a heads up. There will no longer be roms for goophones on this site. They contain warez and in doing so breaks XDA rules. So no posting of roms.


----------



## McCartney (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, do you think there are chances of having Android 4.3 in Goophone i9?


----------



## prdeloid (Sep 6, 2013)

Dear friends,
I have a problem with the microphone. When I call to somebody, he can hear me  badly. Is there any possibiliy to level up the microphone (using engineering mode?) Could you please send me some easy tutorial?
Next question s regarding the airplane mode. When I call somebody I touch the screen with my ear and very often I switch this mode, and that leads to ending up the call and s switching off the signal. Is there any help?


----------



## bluesupra (Oct 24, 2013)

for all who wants to upgrade audio goophone i9, i suggest to to instal audio mod here ===> http://en.miui.com/thread-5817-1-1.html , i've installed VIPER4ANDROID AUDIO ENGINE and it works good..


----------



## gokmenoz (Dec 1, 2013)

I have goophone I9. I load new rom. Official ROM GooPhone I9  version: 01_v89_yp1hd_true_0613-NTP_06082013. Link:
http://www.needrom.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/i9-0608.zip

After this ROM, my touch panel doesn't work properly. I enter engineering mode, touch panel line verification. I can't touch top, bottom and right. Please look at picture.

I load many ROMs (Please look at list) but no rom can success. I can't solve my problem. Please help me.

ROM list that I load:
http://www.400gb.com/file/28916415
http://www.400gb.com/file/23121596
http://www.400gb.com/file/18614889
http://www.400gb.com/shared/folder_2658781_2b4ca578/
http://www.400gb.com/file/18477711

I think that I load a ROM that it has a TP driver for new Goophone I9's TP. It changes my phone's TP driver. I need a full ROM that include TP driver for old Goophone I9. or, I need to load old TP driver.

I tried SP MDT tool to change Uboot but I can't be sucessful. Reference :http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41594018

Does anyone try MDT tool? Maybe I do something wrong.


----------



## gokmenoz (Dec 1, 2013)

Can I delete everything of phone like low level format to harddisk? If I delete everything, then I will load from beginning to solve TP problem. This TP problem makes me crazy.


----------



## mcastr6 (Dec 3, 2013)

gokmenoz said:


> Can I delete everything of phone like low level format to harddisk? If I delete everything, then I will load from beginning to solve TP problem. This TP problem makes me crazy.

Click to collapse



My exact same thing happens to me. I'm desperate. When trying to add a new rom has happened to me. Unable to resolve the problem.


----------



## gokmenoz (Dec 5, 2013)

*Goophone forum site*

I wrote TP problem to Goophone forum site, but no one can help me. Maybe all people that has same problem can write to Goophone forum and maybe admin or someone can help us.

bbs(dot)goophone(dot)hk/forum-76-1(dot)html


----------



## mcastr6 (Dec 5, 2013)

gokmenoz said:


> I wrote TP problem to Goophone forum site, but no one can help me. Maybe all people that has same problem can write to Goophone forum and maybe admin or someone can help us.
> 
> bbs(dot)goophone(dot)hk/forum-76-1(dot)html

Click to collapse



No se darme de alta en el foro de Goophone. Lo sigo intentando para remarcarles que es un problema de software, no de hardware.


----------



## mustaj (Jan 9, 2014)

*Goophone I9*

Hi,

the same problems as I read on the 40 pages 

the last situation is that touch screen is not working properly. 4 dimensions of the screen is down nearly. I cannot use the taskbar at the top and on the web pages using end of 4 dimensions is impossible nearly.

also while trying to watch a movies or try to play Candy Crush Saga,after a while,screen is stuck and phone stops working.

these are occured after trying to install different roms 

I tried to find original rom but no way to find.

does anyone have any idea about what I can do ?


----------



## kosturica (Jan 12, 2014)

mustaj said:


> Hi,
> 
> the same problems as I read on the 40 pages
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think no way, the touch panel is damaged. The driver worked on higher voltage in this panel rom.


----------



## 5UR47 (Jan 18, 2014)

This phone is great.

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------

There are many ROMs for this phone on needrom


----------



## mustaj (Jan 21, 2014)

5UR47 said:


> This phone is great.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------
> 
> There are many ROMs for this phone on needrom

Click to collapse



Hi,

Should you please explain us which ROm you are using now and stable and static andefficinet for I9?


----------



## bighoppins (Feb 8, 2014)

To the guy using it on T-Mobile I had the same problem as you and never got it fixed. I ended up switching to air voice and I get unlimited text/calling and 100mb for $30 and it solved that issue. It doesn't really work with T-Mobile at least not for me and you. I have a weird problem with airvocie though suddenly it will have full bars then not be able to call and I have to either go into airplane mode or restart and it works fine. Any ideas? But 90% of the time it works so I sknt know.


----------



## bmstewart (Feb 13, 2014)

*Working Goophone i9 ROM zip*

I want to thank everyone for their expertise.

As a newbie I bricked my phone backing up with Titanium Pro. The help given by JohnnyInBriz, kakus and ojam29 on page 4 saved me £100's.

The ROM which worked for me was found on this page   (pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=425656&uk=4063200600)

How I got it to download was select the 2nd download tab/square with the Chinese Characters(329.53M) in brackets. When the 2nd square pops up in the middle of the screen select the right hand tab and you should see the download option at the bottom of the screen. The title has. with a mixture of Chinese and English the Goophonei9 ROM (329MB) from 183.61.73.33.

I hope this helps someone.

Thanks again


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!
Once again i've created a post to merge all information about goophone i9.

Here are the specs of the smartphone:

- 5.7 INCH HD SCREEN, 1280*720 PIXEL DISPLAY
- 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM, support extenal micro SD card
- 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor
- Support 3G network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 & WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
- 8-megapixel rear camera + 5-megapixel facing camera
- Android 4.2 OS

The interesting thing about this smartphone is the price.
Only $199.99 Dolars. 

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to root.


----------



## steelguitarist (Mar 7, 2014)

*Goophone i9 parts*

Anybody know where I can get a charging port module for i9?


----------



## scras (Aug 2, 2014)

JohnnyInBriz said:


> If you have a SD card then you can get ~6GB for apps by installing the rom posted earlier. The trade off is that internal storage is reduced to almost nothing.

Click to collapse




Hi, I have the same problem. Which rom is this and where can I find this rom? Is it stable? What's currently the best and safest rom?


----------

